# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  ABC Drake University Debate (12/10) Official Thread

## Matt Collins

9pm ABC from Drake University in Iowa. Republican Presidential debate.

Debate to Air Saturday, December 10 in Primetime from 9:00-11:00 PM ET/PT Nationally on the ABC Television Network and Locally on ABC5/WOI-DT 


Probable link for live streaming:
http://abcnews.go.com/politics
or
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video/live-news-6046305

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2011/10/abc-news-to-hold-primetime-gop-debate-in-iowa-on-saturday-december-10/

----------


## rp08orbust

Why now?  If this thread has more than 2 pages by the time the debate starts I won't even open it.

----------


## bluesc

$#@! moderator of the debate means I'll be struggling to watch the thing.

----------


## randomname

> $#@! moderator of the debate means I'll be struggling to watch the thing.




[

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> 9pm ABC from Drake University in Iowa. Republican Presidential debate.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...y-december-10/


Hi. I'm not techno savvy enough to post here. Please look at the profile pic on my FB page for the Blatant Media Bias. Feel free to share the pic and info. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ben-S...42807579112438 

Fight the Fight

----------


## freejack

I will be ecstatic when George Streptococcus is forced to eat his words next year.  Whenever I see his face it always reminds me of the disrespectful way he treated Ron in '07.

----------


## Sweman

I will +rep he/she who starts the unofficial thread.

----------


## harikaried

The article doesn't mention it, but there'll only be 6 candidates on stage.

Bachmann
Gingrich
Paul
Perry
Romney
Santorum

----------


## Polskash

> The article doesn't mention it, but there'll only be 6 candidates on stage.
> 
> Bachmann
> Gingrich
> Paul
> Perry
> Romney
> Santorum


It's about time too. Good riddance.

----------


## djruden

> It's about time too. Good riddance.


Don't get too excited, Huntsmen will be back for the Fox News debate in Sioux City on the 15th.

----------


## hogsfan90

Huntsman being on stage can take the edge off of some of the edgier things Ron Paul says like, "be reluctant to go to war" and "talk with Iran". Having another guy like Johnsen or Huntsman up there saying something similar seems to make Ron Paul seem not so out-there and also gives him a smaller share of the heat the media gives. I was relieved during the Foreign Policy debate when Huntsman had Ron Paul's back basically on the torture and war questions

----------


## ZanZibar

What to watch for tonight:
http://content.usatoday.com/communit...review-iowa-/1

----------


## bluesc

> What to watch for tonight:
> http://content.usatoday.com/communit...review-iowa-/1


I wonder if that means that Ron is officially going on the attack tonight. 

p.s. I hate George Stephanopoulos.

----------


## Chris_Redfield

Do you guys think a question will be posed to Ron regarding the "glee" comment?

----------


## Dr.3D

I always wonder why the "Official" threads don't have the date and time in the first post.



> Debate to Air Saturday, December 10 in Primetime from 9:00-11:00 PM ET/PT Nationally on the ABC Television Network and Locally on ABC5/WOI-DT


This makes it much easier to determine when the thread will be relevant.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Guys, I have an idea...snowballs.

----------


## bluesc

> I always wonder why the "Official" threads don't have the date and time in the first post.
> 
> 
> This makes it much easier to determine when the thread will be relevant.


Info on where it will be streaming would be helpful too.

----------


## randomname

> Do you guys think a question will be posed to Ron regarding the "glee" comment?


I think Stephanopoulos is dying to smear Paul ahead of the Iowa caucuses. Unlikely he will pass up the opportunity to twist his words and scold him while asking him a "question" about the glee comment

----------


## bluesc

> I think Stephanopoulos is dying to smear Paul ahead of the Iowa caucuses. Unlikely he will pass up the opportunity to twist his words and scold him while asking him a "question" about the glee comment


Bingo.

----------


## randomname

he will also be asked the third party question.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I always wonder why the "Official" threads don't have the date and time in the first post.
> 
> 
> This makes it much easier to determine when the thread will be relevant.


Good point. I have added it due to popular demand

----------


## Fermli

this will air on tape delay on the west coast, correct?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> *Diane Sawyer and George Stephanopoulos to Moderate from Des Moines, Iowa*


So the name of this is: Former Clinton administration to control GOP debate. 

This is so absurb especially with ABC's Political Director (AMY WALTER) has blacked-out Ron Paul from just about every Sunday of political news, with the exception of last Sunday... what a coincidence on timing to give the fair and balanced coverage once Amy?

*Amy Walter 
*Hotline's _Amy Walter_ says GOP want Supreme Court "fight" for ... racist, affirmative action, communist, Marxist, _liberal_ activism. etc. http://mediamatters.org/mmtv/201005090007

Here's ABC's screen shots from this past Sunday's show.

----------


## bluesc

Apparently it will stream here: http://abcnews.go.com/politics

----------


## randomname

I wonder if they will bait Ron into attacking Gingrich and then ask him if he would support the Republican nominee. Can't pass up the opportunity to paint him as hypocritical and an outsider.

----------


## randomname

Dupe

----------


## green73

I like cheese

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

* Pre-debate Intrade: 

*Romney 47.4%
 Gingrich 33.3%
 Paul 8.4%
 Huntsman 6.7%
 No one else above 2%

----------


## green73

twitter hashtag

#IowaDebate

----------


## ZanZibar

> Apparently it will stream here: http://abcnews.go.com/politics


http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video/live-news-6046305

----------


## zerosdontcount

Gotta miss this debate for a tacky sweater party, good luck Dr. Paul!

----------


## bluesc

> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video/live-news-6046305


Thanks! Should be in the OP in official threads

----------


## mbburch

I would suspect that Stephanopolous is not a big Gingrich fan given his close ties to the Clinton administration. I would not be surprised to see the moderators try to pick a fight between Gingrich and Paul. Meanwhile Romney, the establishment candidate, can just sit back and give vanilla answers to everything. It's worked well for him so far...

----------


## Matt Collins

> Thanks! Should be in the OP in official threads


Done

----------


## Liber Team

vote http://timesdelphic.com/2011/12/10/abc-debate-liveblog

----------


## randomname

> Republican presidential hopefuls will square off Saturday night at Drake University in Des Moines, Iowa. Conversations about the debate are sure to trickle over onto the social web, and ABC News, which is broadcasting and moderating the event, will gauge viewer reactions in real-time by polling them via TV-tagging application IntoNow.
> 
> “It’s an exciting opportunity to bring the ability to engage a widespread audience leading up to the presidential [elections],” IntoNow co-founder and Yahoo product manager Adam Cahan told VentureBeat. “This is the first multi-screen debate experience spanning TV, web and mobile devices with the ability to inform, interact and engage audiences.”
> 
> IntoNow, a social TV application for iPhone, Android and now iPad, was acquired by Yahoo in April 2011. The application uses patented technology to listen to and “tag” — a.k.a. identity — millions of television and movie titles.
> 
> Debate viewers who use the app to tag the ABC News broadcast will be presented with poll questions, related news content, candidate profiles and discussion streams all tailored around the event. ABC News will use the application’s poll feature to query live audiences and gauge reactions to candidates’ debate responses, and then use the collected data to pose follow-up questions.
> 
> So you may hear an ABC News moderator say something like, “Candidate X, our live data suggests only 33 percent of Americans agree with your stance on X…,” we’re told.
> ...


So you may hear an ABC News moderator say something like, “Candidate X, our live data suggests only 33 percent of Americans agree with your stance on X…,” we’re told.

Will they use this against Paul?

----------


## wgadget

> So you may hear an ABC News moderator say something like, “Candidate X, our live data suggests only 33 percent of Americans agree with your stance on X…,” we’re told.
> 
> Will they use this against Paul?


And surely, they would never LIE about the findings...surely.

----------


## Fermli

> this will air on tape delay on the west coast, correct?


can anyone confirm this for me? thx

----------


## ronpaulitician

I honestly cannot wait to hear Paul answer the "Glee" topic. First debate that I'm truly excited about. Get 'em, Ron. We're behind you all the way.

----------


## lasenorita

The news segment earlier seemed to be really pushing for a "Romney vs. Gingrich" debate. Their top political director and analyst (?) basically said they were focusing on both and looking at _their_ body language. The other four may not as well exist, I guess. No mention of Paul or Santorum (?) (although they did mention Perry, Bachmann, Huntsman  even Cain!). Now I wonder if he'll even receive 89 seconds. I guess Dr. Paul placing second/close third ruins their narrative. We'll see  



*@randomname*

They might. Dr. Paul certainly has a lot of positions that confuse a lot of people who don't understand the liberty platform. But I doubt people watching this debate are all anti-Paul. Maybe there will be a lot of IntoNow app users who dislike Newt, Romney, Bachmann, Perry, and Santorum's positions. *hint hint* Surely they won't use the live data against Paul exclusively? But they probably will; Stephanopoulos will keep a close eye on those charts and probably won't hesitate to bring low numbers up.  

//

If you have access to Android Market or the App Store, you can install IntoNow.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We can gauge public opinion by his post-debate donation totals for tonight and tomorrow. 

http://paul.depositwiz.com/

----------


## bluesc

> We can gauge public opinion by his post-debate donation totals for tonight and tomorrow. 
> 
> http://paul.depositwiz.com/


They took down the ticker on debate night? Traffic is going to surge. If the new people saw the ticker they would be encouraged to donate. Ugh.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Is there a better link where this is streaming other than http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video...ection=6087493 ? The video quality on this is very poor.

----------


## CanadaBoy

You guys should check out the campaign speech Ron Paul gave @ Drake University in 1988.

http://thefilmarchived.blogspot.com/...gn-speech.html

What if Ron Paul was elected in 88? Let's make sure were not asking the same question about 2012 23 years later.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> You guys should check out the campaign speech Ron Paul gave @ Drake University in 1988.
> 
> http://thefilmarchived.blogspot.com/...gn-speech.html
> 
> What if Ron Paul was elected in 88? Let's make sure were not asking the same question about 2012 23 years later.


That link didn't work for me, but the youtube version works.
direct video link not working for me right now

----------


## jcarcinogen

> can anyone confirm this for me? thx


 This is the case here in WA state.

----------


## Oddone

> That link didn't work for me, but the youtube version works.
> direct video link not working for me right now


Very good speech! That room would be packed to the brim today.

----------


## lasenorita

> can anyone confirm this for me? thx


Check the TV Guide for your location.

----------


## CanadaBoy

> That link didn't work for me, but the youtube version works.
> direct video link not working for me right now


Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL36RDsArzc

Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8jE8I88qPQ

Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDTsF6p4K2g

----------


## Corey

I'm not sure I have the stomach for this.  All the pre-debate talk is about Gingrich and Romney, two-man race propaganda.   I feel like I literally get sick watching this crap..

----------


## randomname

> Eager for moment when Romney asks Perry to subtract # of Supreme justices from voting age & multiply by Gingrich's marriages. #iowadebate


ha

----------


## Adam West

> I'm not sure I have the stomach for this.  All the pre-debate talk is about Gingrich and Romney, two-man race propaganda.   I feel like I literally get sick watching this crap..


Haha. Pre-game jitters.

----------


## Adam West

I find a tall scotch helps me to relax...

----------


## islather

Is there any other links for live stream. all i can get is a black box where the stream should be....

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video/live-news-6046305

----------


## jcarcinogen

I'm amped!

----------


## Corey

> I find a tall scotch helps me to relax...


Now there's a good idea!

----------


## wgadget

Wasn't there supposed to be some pre-debate stuff on at 8:30pm?

----------


## bluesc

> Is there any other links for live stream. all i can get is a black box where the stream should be....
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video/live-news-6046305


At the top of this page: http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## wgadget

> I find a tall scotch helps me to relax...


You really ARE Batman, aren't you?  I know you are.  Super-hero who follows a Super-hero.

----------


## Adam West

I love these debate threads. So much tension and then the release.

I'm glad my wife is coming home from work in a couple of hours...

----------


## Oddone

Started online!

----------


## Adam West

> You really ARE Batman, aren't you?  I know you are.  Super-hero who follows a Super-hero.


I am Ron Pauls "Robin."

----------


## islather

> At the top of this page: http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/


Thank You

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Onlines are covering.  Debate coming.  Ron Paul gets to break jaws again.

----------


## CanadaBoy

*Attention everyone with an Android or Apple device!
*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng-app-IntoNow

----------


## asurfaholic

my app isn't recognizing the pre debate stuff....

----------


## Oddone

> my app isn't recognizing the pre debate stuff....


Mine either, using TC or PC? May not work until the debate starts, also keep an eye on the list of on now shows people are watching.

----------


## wgadget

How long are these idiots gonna ramble on about the two idiots they think are "frontrunners"?

----------


## asurfaholic

> Mine either, using TC or PC? May not work until the debate starts, also keep an eye on the list of on now shows people are watching.


droid app. thats what I figured too, maybe it will recognize the actual debate...

----------


## jsingh1022

This pre-game show is trying to make it all Newt vs. Mitt. Predictable.

----------


## wgadget

> my app isn't recognizing the pre debate stuff....


You're not missing much, but try this:

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/video/live-news-6046305

----------


## TomtheTinker

Im looking for a stream that is smart phone compatible..ty

----------


## wgadget

> This pre-game show is trying to make it all Newt vs. Mitt. Predictable.


I think this is called a STRAW MAN.  They set it all up themselves.  Contgrats to them. Unfortunately, the American people are onto the scam.

----------


## eric4186

hmmmm...8 minutes straight of nothing but Romney and Gingrich, no mention of any other candidates. I'm not optimistic about this

----------


## Diashi

> my app isn't recognizing the pre debate stuff....


That pre-debate stuff might only be online while the app is thinking tv only.

----------


## 69360

These pre-debate people are only talking about mittens and the grinch. Wake up Ron is polling as well as mittens.

----------


## Fermli

> This pre-game show is trying to make it a *gameshow*. Predictable.


FYP

----------


## Sweman

Talking heads blah blah blah, blah blah blah, blah blah blah

----------


## Oddone

HAHAHA.. They just pushed a Romney/Gingrich ticket..

Edit: Romney could give Gingrich adult supervision..

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

I tried to listen to this pre-debate stuff, but it's so biased, even a polish dude on the other side of the globe can see through it. Who are they kidding? Had to mute this bs.

----------


## wgadget

> I am Ron Pauls "Robin."


Aw, that's so humble of you, Batman.  I used to watch you when I was about 8 years old. KA-BAM!  POW!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Live blogs I will follow as I (finally get to) watch the debate.

Guardian (UK)
Andrew Sullivan

From The Guardian: 



> 8.40pm: The Guardian's Ewen MacAskill has spent the day in Iowa  and went to an election meeting in Des Moines organised by a vetereans group:
> 
> Only Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum and Rick Perry turned up. Michele Bachmann cancelled just 20 minutes before, maybe wanting to spend the time preparing for the debate or maybe someone told her the event was sparsely attended: she sent her husband Marcus instead.
> 
> Having spent three days in Iowa at various election events, there seems to be little enthusiasm for any of the candidates and there did not appear to be much at this event either. I sat next to a WW2 navy guy exasperated with candidates on offer, muttering "God damn" at various points made by Gingrich, Santorum and Perry.
> 
> Santorum said he had served ... for eight years on the Senate armed services committee. As Santorum was leaving, the vet blocked the aisle and told him if he wanted bloodshed in Iran, he should put on a uniform and go there.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Those f*ckers have been spewing BS for 15 min and have not mentioned Ron Paul ONCE!

*ssholes.

----------


## 69360

Now Perry? Come on?

----------


## wgadget

Can I get some CRACKERS to go with that Perry CHEESE?

----------


## tfurrh

Drinking game: any time Newt says 'candidly' 'damatically' or 'radically'

----------


## ItztehBean

Perry sounded like Frothy Urine in this ad.

----------


## Agorism

999 is gone folks. New drinking rules are...

You must drink whenever Newt says profound, fundamental, deep or deeply.

----------


## Diashi

Ron next to the Grinch

----------


## Agorism

> Drinking game: any time Newt says 'candidly' 'damatically' or 'radically'


lol you read my mind.

----------


## Oddone

Thrust and parry..

----------


## matt0611

> I tried to listen to this pre-debate stuff, but it's so biased, even a polish dude on the other side of the globe can see through it. Who are they kidding? Had to mute this bs.


We have almost soviet style media propaganda here in the US. If you want information you need to go to the internet.

----------


## wgadget

> Now Perry? Come on?


But at least they're LAUGHING at him.

----------


## PursuePeace

*GO RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


had to get out some nervous energy.
sorry.

----------


## Oddone

Moves the party towards Economical issues? Hmm Ron Paul?

----------


## Hospitaller

The pre-debate talking heads really disgust me, its so fake and forced, the opinions cited are so obviously not thier own. They are rehearsed and aimed at shaping MY opinion? How about i have a brain of my own and am able to analyse events independantly.

I actually feel physically disgusted listening ot them

----------


## StateofTrance

ROOOONNN POLLLLLL

----------


## pauliticalfan

Here we go!

----------


## wgadget

The vicarious nervousness is overwhelming.

GO RON!!!

----------


## matt0611

I don't see what's so bad about Perry's ad IMO, isn't he just saying that its ridiculous that we've let gays serve openly in our military yet something harmless as saying merry christmas is now looked at as offensive?

Sounds reasonable to me.

Not that this is the most important issue to me, but I see his point.

----------


## jsingh1022

"Rick Perry started this race as the economic candidate." These commentators make me wants to puke.

----------


## RPSupporter305

are there any lower quality streams on justin.tv or similar?

----------


## wgadget

Let's TWEET THEM TO DEATH.

----------


## Bruno

No One But Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

> I don't see what's so bad about Perry's ad IMO, isn't he just saying that its ridiculous that we've let gays serve openly in our military yet something harmless as saying merry christmas is now looked at as offensive?
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> Not that this is the most important issue to me, but I see his point.


Just cheesy.

----------


## Diashi

My app just picked up the debate.

----------


## Lets_Race

> I don't see what's so bad about Perry's ad IMO, isn't he just saying that its ridiculous that we've let gays serve openly in our military yet something harmless as saying merry christmas is now looked at as offensive?
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> Not that this is the most important issue to me, but I see his point.


It implies that homosexuality is not only offensive, but moreso than religion.

----------


## 69360

I just watched 15 minutes of these fools talking out their asses and never mentioned Ron

----------


## pauliticalfan

"The radicals have been in charge way too long."

----------


## Bruno

Wow, great clip of Ron there!

----------


## Lafayette

> "The radicals have been in charge way too long."


YES!

----------


## Polskash

Intro sequence of candidates was The Grinch, Mittens, Perry, Bachmann, Ron, Santorum. Such subtle propaganda.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I hope we have a LOT of supporters in that debate audience. We'll need it

----------


## StateofTrance

Showing Ron at the bottom of the list before Santorum. Sigh.

----------


## hammy

George Douchebag

----------


## Birdlady

Here we go! I wonder how much this will raise my blood pressure. lol

----------


## asurfaholic

my app picked it up, first question " what do you want to hear about?"

----------


## unknown

Where is he!?!?!

----------


## unknown

There he is!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

What a stuffy opening!  No applause, and the candidates are already up there!  I bet they said strictly no cheering!

----------


## Fermli

lol applause for Paul. YES YES!

----------


## StateofTrance

LOL claps for Ron

----------


## Oddone

Haha hear the cheer for Ron Paul?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul got the most applause.

----------


## Bruno

$#@!!  She looked around like, "We told you not to clap!"

----------


## Adam West

I've run out of scotch. Going to fix myself a vodka.

This could get dangerous!

----------


## unknown

George better be fair.  Seriously.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Sawyer? oh my

----------


## Fermli

lol democracy

----------


## Polskash

WTF is this propaganda?

----------


## Bruno

Ron looks fully rested and ready to drop some truth bombs.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I'm already about to puke

----------


## hammy

> George better be fair.  Seriously.


Don't hold your breath

----------


## bunklocoempire

blah, blah, blah  Constitution in a Republic or STFU

----------


## BIG_J

Uh Oh Adam... Switching liqours..watch out!

----------


## Lafayette

I can ever watch these things, ill just follow along in this thread like always.

----------


## Liberty4life

The audience almost exploded with applause for Ron Paul after she introduced him, when she went on to Michelle it was immediately stopped, she had a forced grin as did the moderator, looking around to the audience.

----------


## slamhead

First poll on into_now excludes everyone exceptnewt and romney.

----------


## Tina

> What a stuffy opening!  No applause, and the candidates are already up there!  I bet they said strictly no cheering!


There was applause for Paul that was quickly stopped.  So, they are controlling the audience response?

----------


## Bruno

Distingreshing

----------


## Sweman

> are there any lower quality streams on justin.tv or similar?


Try and right click the video and select low quality.

----------


## Bruno

> There was applause for Paul that was quickly stopped.  So, they are controlling the audience response.


Literally sounded like the cut the audio down on Ron's claps.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

You Think there's enough* 2012 ABC NEWS* signs banners around the walls?

----------


## ronpaulitician

Already yelling at the TV. "I don't care about salutes. Ask a funning question!"

----------


## unknown

I hate Newt so much, Im thinking of skipping this.  Maybe just watch the RP highlights.

----------


## jsingh1022

I see they give Newt a solid 5 minutes to speak to kick off

----------


## Polskash

Perry goes after Romney.

----------


## bluesc

> There was applause for Paul that was quickly stopped.  So, they are controlling the audience response.


Yep. Mute applause, turn it up for the booing.

----------


## svobody

Great... setting up ron perfectly here to talk about CUTTING SPENDING. something neither newt or mitt have touched

----------


## Sweman

Nice tan, Mitt.

----------


## Bruno

> Perry goes after Romney.


No, they will do it in the order of the polls...er...wait, they already $#@!ed that up.

----------


## bunklocoempire

someone quick remind me, was Santorum from a working class family or.....

----------


## Diashi

The app's polling isn't working now...

----------


## Patrick Henry

Romney looks like a pumpkin

----------


## hammy

DOMINANT

----------


## ronpaulitician

Good sign. "Gingrich, Romney, Paul."

I have a feeling ABC is going to try to allot time based on standing in polls. Paul should get 15 minutes or so.

----------


## Feelgood

Romney's spray tan is looking good tonight!

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul just won the entire debate with that answer. He just showed his intelligence over Romney and Gingrich. LOVE IT

----------


## Diashi

Meh answer. Not bad.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Nice. Why won't they focus the camera on him WTF.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Great answer from Newt for the average American. Again, Ron Paul is too smart for his own good and needs to dumb down his "malinvestment" speech.

----------


## ronpaulitician

I like. Go, Ron.

----------


## CanadaBoy

Wow what an amazing response by Ron!

----------


## bluesc

Good answer Ron. They muted his applause

----------


## libertyfanatic

God this woman is annoying

----------


## StateofTrance

Bitch was looking for a number.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Great answer!

----------


## LibertyEsq

wtf camera angle

----------


## Feelgood

Perry: 20/20/20

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

And again I switched back to the forums. I think I prefer your comments than actual video stream. It's way funnier

----------


## Patrick Henry

That was good, and he generally gets better as the night goes on.

----------


## Bruno

Perry shout out to Ron!

----------


## kylejack

No Perry, you can't have our populism.

----------


## PatriotOne

Looks like RP owns the crowd :-)

*Drake University is buzzing with activity 30 minutes before the ABC News/Des Moines Register debate kicks off.*http://caucuses.desmoinesregister.co...before-debate/

Young aides race between buildings minus coats. Top party officials clink wine glasses in the jazz center and nibble on hors doeuvres.

The universitys mens basketball team, which advanced to the NCAA tournament in 2008, passes through the media filing center housed in their home arena.

The 5,000-student private university, located just west of downtown Des Moines, has done this before. Drake hosted Republican and Democratic debates in 2007.

The campus has taken on the atmosphere of a sporting event, as pundits predict a boxing match featuring Newt Gingrich as the punching bag.

Limited seating left Will Johnson, 47, outside of Sheslow Auditorium, which holds 680, begging for a way in.

Hey, anybody have an extra ticket? he asks to passing glances.

I guess it doesnt matter who we want to be president; itll be whoever promises (to make) *Ron Paul* treasury secretary, Johnson continues, an Iowa Hawkeyes stocking cap atop his head.

His one-liner predicts the entire primary season is a futile exercise. He brings smiles to young men in suits hustling into a security tent outside the front doors.

Johnson is but one member of the Ron Paul Nation to show up in an attempt to will their candidate to victory. Dozens of hardy Republicans brave the 30-degree weather and line an ice-slicked University Avenue. They hold signs supporting their candidate of choice. Only Ron Pauls crew exudes true passion.

So whos going to win the GOP race in Iowa? the ring-leader yells.

Ron Paul! the crowd responds.

The sound of drums leads to an Occupy Wall Street throng down the block marching in counter-protest. As they prepare to pass in front of the Republicans, a young woman barks out instructions.

Single-file through the Ron Paul supporters. Theres room for everyone.

As they scoot past, a dissonant chorus of free speech explodes. The occupy crowd shouts We are the 99 percent, into the faces of Republicans determined to match the volume with a chant of their own: End the fed.

----------


## milo10

Idiot.  She sounded disappointed that she didn't get an exact number.  WTF???

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry backs up Ron. Response time!?

----------


## matt0611

I hate Romney's expression while anyone else is answering. I can't explain why. Its just his smugness.

----------


## RPSupporter305

Any lower quality streams? I have slow internet

----------


## bunklocoempire

perry experiencing a glitch? get a tech!

----------


## eric4186

lol Rick Perry. Washington DC isn't in California and wall street isn't in Florida

----------


## Bruno

> That was good, and he generally gets better as the night goes on.


I completely agree he does.

----------


## cornell

Ron Paul gave his typical answer - BUT IT SOUNDED SO MUCH BETTER TONIGHT!!!!

He explained it, took his time, and didn't get ahead of his words.

----------


## jsingh1022

I love how Rick Perry addresses himself in 3rd person

----------


## kmalm585

How can you possibly come up with a number for how many jobs you plan to create? It doesn't make sense to me, at all.

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Great answer from Newt for the average American. Again, Ron Paul is too smart for his own good and needs to dumb down his "malinvestment" speech.


Exactly. Newt sounded best out of the three to the average American. Ron is correct more so than the others but its too complicated for voters to grasp unfortunately.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Haha is Perry trying to pander to OWS? 

Why does he refer to himself in the 3rd person?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Bachmann pandering to Cain supporters.

----------


## WD-NY

Perry's been getting better at co-opting lots of Ron's best talking points and dumbing them down to the average american. Hopefully viewers don't fall for it..

----------


## Polskash

Guys...they're going to push Perry to replace Gingrich.

----------


## bluesc

Perry has his talking points out - Outsider, anti-banker populist.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Win-Win-Win?

lolthese people are nuts.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Bachmann reaching out to the Cain supporters

----------


## ZanZibar

999

----------


## PierzStyx

> Bitch was looking for a number.


And she got one! $1,000,000,000!

----------


## StateofTrance

Bach$#@! keeps on saying "former Tax Attorney" and "Obamacare" what a troller

----------


## Matthew Zak

I can't stand Newt. He's acting as if he's got this thing in the bag. He looks like a potato that's been punched in the face and is wearing a wig. 

The moderators are totally unbearable.

I'll be reading this thread.

----------


## CanadaBoy

Win win win plan? lol Bachman

----------


## Patrick Henry

You can't.


> How can you possibly come up with a number for how many jobs you plan to create? It doesn't make sense to me, at all.

----------


## jkob

WOOOOO RAISE TAXES ON THE POOR

what a plan Bachman 

here's my response NO NO NO

----------


## Tina

> Yep. Mute applause, turn it up for the booing.



Yeah, they've used that trick a few times already.

----------


## hammy

Will we ever escape 999?

----------


## randomname

> I hate Romney's expression while anyone else is answering. I can't explain why. Its just his smugness.


Botox

----------


## Oddone

Hahaha.. So she is the new Cain?

----------


## Agorism

> Haha is Perry trying to pander to OWS? 
> 
> Why does he refer to himself in the 3rd person?


Picked it up from Cain.

----------


## tfurrh

Michele Bachmann #winningwinningwinning

----------


## svobody

WIN WIN WIN PLAN! WIN! WINNING IS GOOD

----------


## cindy25

Irs agent Bachmann just promised to raise taxes on 40% of the people.

calling Grover!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

lol. I sure hope so.


> Will we ever escape 999?

----------


## PierzStyx

Ugh. Santorum. I'd almost rather see santorum than see Santorum.

----------


## Feelgood

Bachmann is a joke/joke/joke

----------


## pauliticalfan

Notice how they didn't focus the camera on Ron Paul completely during his answer.

----------


## mport1

> Ron Paul gave his typical answer - BUT IT SOUNDED SO MUCH BETTER TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> He explained it, took his time, and didn't get ahead of his words.


Yes, he actually slowed down.  Hopefully that is a sign of things to come.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Irs agent Bachmann just promised to raise taxes on 40% of the people.
> 
> calling Grover!!


Lol!  Word up!

----------


## libertyfanatic

This woman needs to go

----------


## Endthefednow

What did Ron Say? just don`t understand I like the crazy lady

----------


## pauliticalfan

ABC pampering Romney.

----------


## milo10

YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!  She won't stop with the number!

----------


## wd4freedom

> Exactly. Newt sounded best out of the three to the average American. Ron is correct more so than the others but its too complicated for voters to grasp unfortunately.


Average Americans typically do not watch these primary debates.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Get over it, Diane! Move on!

----------


## PursuePeace

stream went down gahhhhh!

----------


## Original_Intent

Props to Santorum for a correct answer

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lol…Frothy actually shot her down.

----------


## jkob

Dianne Sawyer, ugh 

just terrible

----------


## eric4186

wow I actually agreed with Santorum on something. screw that annoying lady and her "gimmie a number!". Never thought i'd say this but well said Santorum

----------


## matt0611

Thank you Santorum, good smack her down.

----------


## StateofTrance

> Yes, he actually slowed down.  Hopefully that is a sign of things to come.


Totally agree. His slowed down approach sounds perfecto!

----------


## pauliticalfan

This moderator is not good.

----------


## Diashi

This whole app is dead. Can anyone else get it working?

----------


## Xelaetaks

Terrible hosts

----------


## JCF

Thank you, Santorum.

----------


## Deinonychus

> This whole app is dead. Can anyone else get it working?


App keeps "loading people" for me.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Diane looks constipated.

----------


## hammy

YEAhoo stream:

http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## Polskash

Did Rick Santorum say "government bean counter"? hah

----------


## WD-NY

Jesus. pick up the pace Sawyer... we don't care what you think

----------


## StateofTrance

> This whole app is dead. Can anyone else get it working?


Dead for me as well. Can't sign in!

----------


## ChiefJustice

I missed it. What did Santorum say in response to Sawyer?

----------


## cpike

The longer Santorum stays in these debates the better, outside of foreign policy he can only help Ron.

----------


## Feelgood

Here is a number for you Sawyer, ONE!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

whoa, with the choppy streaming Bachmann had some 'Predator hair' goin' there...

----------


## kylejack

Bachmann wants to raise our taxes.

By the way, Bachmann, payroll taxes DO NOT go into the so-called Social Security trust fund, they are spent as general revenue.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I thought ROMNEY was a Socialist Pinko? Why does he look so Orange?

----------


## Bruno

> Props to Santorum for a correct answer


Agreed, and does not look good for Mitt who promises something you can't guarantee.

----------


## cindy25

Bachmann wants to raise the payroll tax; typical IRS agent

----------


## bluesc

Ron smiling. He is ready.

----------


## Patrick Henry

predator hair. lol


> whoa, with the choppy streaming Bachmann had some 'Predator hair' goin' there...

----------


## Polskash

Everyone is looking unusually strong tonight.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Bachmann's Pandethon: Cain supporters, Social security beneficiaries.

----------


## Feelgood

Wow Sawyer sounds like she is so damn monotone. Im falling asleep listening to her.

----------


## hammy

> Ron smiling. He is ready.


When Ron smiles it's game over. He's ready tonight.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Barack Obarama.

I wonder if Bachmann is a plant from Obama's camp. "Go in there, and just keep mentioning my name, Michelle."

----------


## kylejack

Rand wants to raise this tax, Ron wants to keep it lowered.

----------


## Adam West

> Uh Oh Adam... Switching liqours..watch out!


It's ok.  I am wearing my leopard-skinned pill-box hat!

----------


## Fermli

Rule 1 of GOP Debates: If you agree with Obama on an issue, answer quickly, then attack Obama on something else.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Everyone is looking unusually strong tonight.


Yup. Game on.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Romney just used a whole bunch of words to say absolutely nothing...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

It's all about differentiation! 

Ron needs to differentiate himself from everyone else. They will all bring "conservative" ideals but he needs to show that he is legit.

----------


## pipewerKz

Bachmann is a $#@! for "standing with the party" on the payroll tax holiday issue. She has no problem standing with the so called "bush tax cuts."

Personally, I'm for as many tax cuts as we can get.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Bachmann wants to raise the payroll tax; typical IRS agent


A RUDE, authoritative, "HAUGHTY" IRS Prosecutor!

----------


## Feelgood

> I thought ROMNEY was a Socialist Pinko? Why does he look so Orange?


He escaped from Wonka land...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum has had 3, Ron 1 WTF

----------


## Patrick Henry

I love when Romney tries to make a funny. He always sounds like an idiot.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

WTF? Is Stepanouplous (sp?) going to speak for Dr. Paul?

----------


## green73

Is this frothy's third time to speak?

----------


## slamhead

> This whole app is dead. Can anyone else get it working?


App went down on me right after i voted in a poll for ron. I think they are locking out RP supporters.

----------


## pipewerKz

Ron needs to come in now and be blunt and say Social Security is already bankrupt, and I'm the only one up here that has never voted to take any money from it.

----------


## Patrick Henry

It's the American way.


> Santorum has had 3, Ron 1 WTF

----------


## matt0611

Why does Ron get a rebuttal? Why not an answer? $#@! you george

----------


## jsingh1022

Why is Stephonopolous giving Ron 30 seconds when Santorum gets a full answer. Ridiculous

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Santorum has had 3, Ron 1 WTF


We may be witnessing the beginning of Santorum bump..  23 days of Santorum?  Wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

GOOD $#@!ING ANSWER RON!

----------


## unknown

Oh sh*t!!!!

----------


## Diashi

AAARRRGH! Such a good answer, just ignore the rough landing...

----------


## bluesc

Only a rebuttal? Good answer anyway.

----------


## Bruno

Ron nailed that answer, that was a great opportunity taken there!

----------


## mport1

Good answer except for the stuttering at the end.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Twitter bomb these fuc*ers!

----------


## milo10

Great response overall from Paul.

----------


## unknown

Consistent!?!??!

----------


## Feelgood

WOW!!! Consistency question?!!

We win!

----------


## wgadget

Why does that turd keep interrupting him?

----------


## Epic

Ron stumbled at the end there, but he was doing so well!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Bachmann's laugh is so annoying

----------


## Sweman

How about the concerned gaze of that female moderator. Very not genuine.

----------


## Patrick Henry

The Grinch is a pompous turd

----------


## kylejack

Don't talk about what I did, only talk about what I believe right now.
-Romney

----------


## ItztehBean

Frothy and Obamney can't catch the breath.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

ROTHCHILD NEWS"REUTERS" spewing their mind control headlines: 


> *Gingrich vs Romney rivalry in Iowa debate spotlight
> Reuters - ‎4 minutes ago‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
>  Republican presidential candidates (LR) former US Senator Rick  Santorum (R-PA), Texas Governor Rick Perry and former Massachusetts  Governor Mitt Romney pose before the Republican Party presidential  candidates debate at Drake University in Des ...
> *

----------


## svobody

Ron better get a crack at the consistency question

----------


## StateofTrance

Great answer sans the stuttering.

----------


## Bruno

> Good answer except for the stuttering at the end.


Shame if people didn't elect a such a brilliant man because he occasionally stutters.

----------


## WD-NY

twitter is absolutely panning Sawyer ... hopefully the producers are letting her know via earpiece

----------


## constitutionstory

YES the iPAD Into_now from Yahoo polling app is working now ... previously didn't want to connect but it got through, others are commenting and I can see the live stream of comments also.

The coolest thing was live microphone recognition to know that it was the republican debate.

----------


## ONUV

mitt romney using 3rd person

----------


## Original_Intent

Romney just turned a lot of people off imho.. He is trying to make it sound like he is saying something, but he isn't.

----------


## StateofTrance

Poor Mitt..

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Mitt caught Cain-itis...talking about himself in the 3rd person.

----------


## Endthefednow

LOL to the MOON!

----------


## unknown

LOL

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney having a Perry moment?

----------


## goldwater's ghost

lol. romney is falling apart

----------


## trey4sports

very good answers by Ron.

----------


## ONUV

romney just bombed lol

moon mining?

----------


## wgadget

Let the games begin. Go git him, Mittens!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney attacking Gingrich, looking bad.

----------


## svobody

Romney sputtering all over the place tonight

----------


## jsingh1022

Lunar colony to mine minerals from the moon?! WTF is going on here. 

Stephonopolous wants them to fight each other... ah here we goo...

----------


## Oddone

LAWL Moon mining. We could get the kids to do the mining!

----------


## matt0611

LOL gingrich's moon colony.

This has now turned into the Romney v Gingrich debate. $#@!ing graet....

----------


## PierzStyx

Even with the stuttering RP gave a great answer. Just mentioning teh fact that he could leave teh tax cut in place and fund SS with funds gained form cutting overseas spending was a win.

----------


## jkob

lol Romney trying to differentiate himself from Gingrich

----------


## RJB

Romney:  Your pathetic record is a DIRECT reflection on your beliefs!

----------


## LibertyEsq

Ron should've said we're Taxed Enough Already for some Iowa tea party cred

----------


## NC5Paul

Wow, Mittens. Wow. LMAO.

----------


## ronpaulitician

"How are you different from Gingrich?

I don't want children to mine the moon."

----------


## goldwater's ghost

newt with the uppercut

----------


## kylejack

Gingrich with a sick burn.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

lmao wow

----------


## Bruno

this just got interesting!

----------


## StateofTrance

wow In Yo Face@Mitt

----------


## Feelgood

Smack down!

----------


## bluesc

Oh *burn.*

----------


## Oddone

Oh god.. Ron Paul is going to have to stand for 45mins again.

----------


## One Last Battle!

"The only reason you're not a career politician is 'cause you lost"

As dishonest as Gingrich is, that was a pretty damn awesome attack on Romney.

----------


## Fermli

shots fired

shots fired

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Here we go. It's going to be the Mitt-Newt show from now on.

----------


## hammy

If we don't get this consistency question I'm going to freak

----------


## eric4186

oh $#@!! that's gonna hurt Gingrich!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wow, Mittens. Wow. LMAO.


Welcome!

----------


## ItztehBean

Mittens feels the hole burning through his body.

----------


## KramerDSP

Gingich just killed Romney. WOW.

"First of all, the only reason you're not a career politician is because you lost to Teddy Kennedy!"

Romney did the reaction he did when Ron Paul said "we're not cutting anything out of anything!" mixed with the worse fake laugh I have ever seen.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Gingrich thumping the desk is NOT a politically smart move. Comes across wrong. (Me happy.)

----------


## bunklocoempire

oh oh, it's sincere gingrich time...

----------


## Agorism

"frankly" should be in the Newt drinking game as well

----------


## constitutionstory

OH MAN Gingrich just bashed Romney for losing 1994 election, says Romney otherwise would have been career politician.

----------


## Endthefednow

It just got interesting

----------


## milo10

> Here we go. It's going to be the Mitt-Newt show from now on.


If it drags Mitt and especially Newt through the mud, it's worth it.

----------


## svobody

come on... let ron get in on the newt attack, you know he's chomping at the bit

----------


## ropo

just hope Mitt and Newt rip each other apart and Ron can be the last man standing

----------


## Diashi

They're creating a smoke cloud of drama and everyone is loving it -_-

----------


## mport1

So much for the 1 minute time limit.

----------


## jkob

Newt is such a good bullshitter  

Ron needs to take it to him

----------


## donnay

Government doesn't need to give children empty promises, they need to get out of the education and let them use their imaginations like they did before government took over education!  Newt is a career politician.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul: 30 Seconds
Newt Gingrich: Take Your Time

WTF

----------


## bluesc

No time limits for these idiots.

----------


## gmc1988

East coast Liberal elites like Stephanopoulos (SIC) hate a guy like Ron who threatens their precious status quo.

----------


## Bruno

Newt, a federal government funded youth in school program?  How is that part of a Republican or conservative platform?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Gingrich appeals to so many Iowan's with his debate performances. Only if this was all legitimate. 

Oh, and he is destroying Romney. Surprisingly, I could see this race turn into Ron vs. Gingrich because Romney is doing nothing positive.

----------


## milo10

Nice response from Mitt.

----------


## Lavitz

Drama potential? Sure, Gingrich, take your time. There goes the 30 second rebuttal rule.

----------


## cornell

If Newt and Mitt get negative enough and attack each other enough, it might just backfire and they might kill their support...

----------


## PierzStyx

Great comeback Mitt. Gotta give that to you.

----------


## pipewerKz

TIME

----------


## Agorism

Paul should have used his time to propose the Newt drinking game:

Frankly
Deep or deeply
profound
fundamental

----------


## Original_Intent

Turned off the clock for Newt, obviously. So much for the rules. Oh and Ron gets a 30 second "rebuttal".

----------


## jsingh1022

We should have saw this coming from miles away... Romney and Gingrich with 5 minutes to speak at a time... $#@! my life

----------


## Bruno

No time limit for the top two

----------


## Standing Liberty

Newts looks like the Kool-aid man.

----------


## Tina

> Good answer except for the stuttering at the end.


It was no big deal.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

romney had a good comeback to newt's smack. here comes ron paul

----------


## sailingaway

> Shame if people didn't elect a such a brilliant man because he occasionally stutters.


If he's getting cut off all the time and someone polling in the basement isn't, it is going to make him rush.  I am sure Stuffaffuffa knows this.

----------


## cindy25

Romney very nervous, stuttering already

----------


## hammy

WOW. HE JUST WENT NUCLEAR

----------


## kylejack

Gingrich did not support single payer, Ron, he supported individual mandate.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We'll see if Newt tries to destroy us right now.

----------


## Bruno

This will be Newt's first attack on Ron, and somehow I think it will backfire on him.

----------


## Diashi

*EPIC!!!!*

----------


## JCF

Got damn it, don't bring up Freddie and Fannie, mandate, mandate!

----------


## mport1

Ron Paul OWNS Newt!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh man. This is making me nervous now.

----------


## Fermli

BOOM HEADSHOT

----------


## kylejack

Ron brought his Molotov cocktails tonight.

----------


## ItztehBean

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEE  EED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like a b~ oh wait he is THE BOSS!

----------


## Feelgood

Gingrich is like, "you mother $#@!er"

----------


## robmpreston

Damn! Destroyed.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Consistency. Bam.

----------


## bluesc

YEAH!

----------


## SlowSki

nice ending

----------


## thehighwaymanq

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAH RON WINS WITH THAT LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul just ate Gingrich alive.

----------


## ZanZibar

Hot DAMN!

----------


## Bruno

Mr. Consistency!!

----------


## PierzStyx

Ooooo, this is good. RP getting argument time means he really has moved up to the "top tier".

----------


## donnay

Ron hit that one out of the ball park!!!  He is the only one on that stage that has been consistent!!!

----------


## jax

damn, rons best answer ever son

----------


## ItztehBean

Oh Neuter is making a coverup!

----------


## One Last Battle!

Gingrich is backing off big time, probably because of that crowd that is full of Paul supporters.

----------


## Birdlady

wow!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Gingrich's body language shows that he's lying

----------


## jsingh1022

Gingrich admitting to taking millions from Freddie Mac. Brilliant.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

CRAPmy stream went out!

What did Newt say?

----------


## ONUV

newt against the ropes. first time he's looked weak at a debate.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Newts looks like the Kool-aid man.


 lol. he really does

----------


## rideurlightning

Best debate moment Ron has ever had.

----------


## mport1

This is great!  Ron is finally coming out swinging!

----------


## Patrick Henry

No doubt about it.


> Gingrich's body language shows that he's lying

----------


## JoshS

HOLY $#@! DID RON JUST WIN????

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Gingrich is backing off big time, probably because of that crowd that is full of Paul supporters.


This! I thought Gingrich was about to go in and he totally backed up. Wow, very interesting.

----------


## Feelgood

Wow Noot!

----------


## squirekyle

BOOM!  NEWT IS NOW DIAMONDS!!!!  HE LOOKS NERVOUS!

----------


## eduardo89

> Gingrich admitting to taking millions from Freddie Mac. Brilliant.


And he's pretending he wasn't a lobbyist.

----------


## jkob

lol Bachmann is so delusional 

you're the only constitutional conservative?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was a point scored. "It was the tax payers money." Short retort causes big damage.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt cowered.

----------


## PierzStyx

And you know what else is great? Pointing out Gingrich was getting paid taxpayer's money to "advice" Freddie Mac. And the pop he got for his consistency was top notch!

----------


## Deinonychus

Newt Gong

----------


## pauladin

damn ron's attack got me trembling with excitement.

----------


## ross11988

Bachman has been working since age 5???????

----------


## Diashi

Ron Paul is biting the bit to get in on this.

----------


## jax

damn ron went full beast mode right there

----------


## ronpaulitician

"I was in the private sector... Hahahahaha."

Went by somewhat quickly, but I think Gingriche's answer will look like the slimy answer it was even without a sinister slow play of that laugh.

"Suck you, tax payers!"

----------


## donnay

Bachmouth--the only Constitutional Conservative?  Say WHAT?????

----------


## hammy

Wow. Ron just effing crushed Newt's life.

----------


## Brick-in-the-Wall

My damn stream keeps freezing and it froze right when they asked Ron about the Gingrich ad!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Evertbody Tweeting comments?

Pump up Ron, burn these charlatans...

----------


## Orgoonian

Wow,great answer Ron!

----------


## PastaRocket848

Gingrich just
 sorta intellectually tapped out to Ron.

----------


## matt0611

you're not the only constitutional conservative michelle, you're not fooling anyone.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lolgo Bachmann!

----------


## thehungarian

Bachmann is helping a lot. Holy $#@!.

----------


## Lavitz

At least Bachmann hit Gingrich...or "Newt Romney" on the individual mandate for us.

----------


## Feelgood

Slam her Ron! The Patriot Act is NOT Constitutional!

----------


## Bruno

Bachmann creating a new tag line and beating it to death in the introduction.

----------


## Fermli

NEWT ROMNEY

----------


## thehighwaymanq

GOOD JOB BACHMANN! KEEP DRIVING THEM HARD IN THE GROUND.

----------


## ItztehBean

Looking at Crazy Eyes is making my eye swell!

----------


## Oddone

OMG Newt didn't know what to say. He didn't have a come back to slap Ron Paul down like he did Romney. PWND.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

lmao wow again

----------


## mport1

Nice that Michelle is destroying them too.  Hopefully all this bashing of Romney and Newt will bring them both down.

----------


## legion

They're all being abnormally honest now. It's really scaring me. Romney: "K-Street isn't the private sector!"

----------


## LibertyEsq

props to bachmann for not attacking paul

----------


## milo10

I like where Bachmann is going with this.  Newt Romney.  Pretty cool.

----------


## PierzStyx

hahahaha NewtRomney but she can't TOUCH Dr. Paul.

----------


## eric4186

$#@! is going down!!!

----------


## green73

Go Bachmann

----------


## Original_Intent

OMG the last few minutes have been awesome - Ron delivered that blow perfectly!!!!

----------


## bluesc

Thank you Bachmann. Just don't come anywhere near us in Iowa.

----------


## eduardo89

> Bachmouth--the only Constitutional Conservative?  Say WHAT?????


Didn't you know, pretending to be a constitutionalist for 5 years in congress is better than 40 years of consistencies.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Yep. That laugh was slimy.


> "I was in the private sector... Hahahahaha."
> 
> Went by somewhat quickly, but I think Gingriche's answer will look like the slimy answer it was even without a sinister slow play of that laugh.
> 
> "Suck you, tax payers!"

----------


## Oddone

Now Gingrich lies.

----------


## Tom in NYC

These top two are getting destroyed. Excellent.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Wow, this Newt Romney guy sounds like a terrible presidential candidate.

----------


## eduardo89

> Wow, this Newt Romney guy sounds like a terrible presidential candidate.


He's a great debater and has great hair though!

----------


## ItztehBean

Why didn't they make attack on Neuter so early?

----------


## Agorism

Newt also likes the word "simply"

We should have a commercial of Newt just spewing adverbs and adjectives followed by do you want a smooth talking politician?

----------


## Bruno

Ron has to be winning Iowans with those last few answers, and hit Newt hard.

----------


## constitutionstory

"Michele Bachmann is the " (3rd person) and the Newt Romney

... just, did you see the faces of Romney and Gingrinch?  This is like a new kind of political theater / drama / face acting thing.  UUGGH third person.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

Newt is f**ked

----------


## Oddone

Standing on stage and saying you never did something doesn't make it true LMAO

----------


## kylejack

Bachmann helping to set Newt on fire.

----------


## milo10

Half an hour into this, and this debate is one of the biggest throwdowns.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Nice job, Bachmann.

By the way, Mitt's "I'd have been a football player" response was decent.

----------


## ross11988

Jesus Gingrich is one hell of a speaker I have to admit he is pretty much like teflon

----------


## ItztehBean

OH SNAP!

Bachmann said Newt Romney!

----------


## Bruno

> Newt also likes the word "simply"
> 
> We should have a commercial of Newt just spewing adverbs and adjectives followed by do you want a smooth talking politician?


Add to the drinking game.  

"Simply"  

and "Newt Romney", too!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Ron is not the candidate to take shots at others. Bachmann, Gingrich, Santorum can go after people. 

Ron is so much better being positive than negative.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Paul is like "Bachmann is making my life a little bit easier."

----------


## matt0611

Newt Romney, nice one Bachmann

----------


## rockandrollsouls

She doesn't want a plate of what Ron served Newt....




> props to bachmann for not attacking paul

----------


## Tina

> This! I thought Gingrich was about to go in and he totally backed up. Wow, very interesting.


Yes! It's pretty obvious he doesn't want to go down this road.

----------


## bluesc

Just a note: Ron's body language is great tonight. He looks so confident.

----------


## ChiefJustice

Great job by MB for nailing Newt on the individual mandate. I don't mind her tossing out the BS "I'm the only constitutional conservative" as long as she does some damage to Newt and Mittens.

----------


## Bruno

Is this Jersey Shore Mitt that showed up tonight?  Geez

----------


## donnay

Newt had ghostwriters!

----------


## trey4sports

> Just a note: Ron's body language is great tonight. He looks so confident.



this.

----------


## green73

OMG Newt's smile just took a year off my life.

----------


## Tom in NYC

> Just a note: Ron's body language is great tonight. He looks so confident.


and tall.

----------


## thehungarian

NEWT ROMNEY

----------


## goldwater's ghost

hope everyone keeps attacking newt and romney for the next hour and a half

----------


## Oddone

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! He just admited he went down this same path. He did all these things to the people in HIS state.

----------


## trey4sports

> Is this Jersey Shore Mitt that showed up tonight?  Geez



word. Dude looks like an oompa loompa

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry taking a nap.

----------


## ItztehBean

Everyone is dodging away from Ron Paul by blaming on Obama

----------


## samsung1

Newt is a slimeball...

----------


## unknown

They prepped Bachmann well.

----------


## hammy

Perry is confused.

----------


## KramerDSP

The visual of Bachmann calling out Newt and Romney (and being 100% right) while Ron Paul was in the middle of them smirking at Bachmann's statement that she is the only consistent conservative on stage is epic.

----------


## Oddone

Man I'm loving tonight. I was pissed at first, but it is fing hilarious.

----------


## eduardo89

I think perry is the new Ron Paul....has he even spoken yet?

----------


## Polskash

Ron is looking very strong tonight but everyone else is too. Things are weird tonight.

----------


## matt0611

This is turning into a Newt Romney slaughterfest, I love it

----------


## unknown

Newt is a blatant liar.  Thats his strategy: lie.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lol…go Perry!

----------


## WD-NY

Come on Perry, focus those attacks on Gingrich!

----------


## pipewerKz

Get it through your head people. Romney and Gingrich support individual mandates.

----------


## constitutionstory

"newt and gingrich I'm sorry newt and romney thing"

"not a clone"

Okay, first mining the moon (why government-managed and not private sector, Newt?) and now "not a clone", honestly the level of science discussion is pretty superficial for Presidential candidates.  No mention of actual federal policies on space exploration or what not, what they would change.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is there a Dr. that could chime in on this?

----------


## jkob

Newt and Romney get skewered

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Add to the drinking game.  
> 
> "Simply"  
> 
> and "Newt Romney", too!


 newt romney should be used in ron paul's campaign. it shows how theres no difference between those two

----------


## milo10

Perry is not sophisticated, but response came off as genuine.

----------


## Bruno

Everyone bashes everyone, and Ron is the only untouchable up there, this the perfect scenario!

----------


## jkob

Romney is for a individual mandate if the state does it

----------


## jsingh1022

They are not even asking about issues. They are just asking what they think about their opponents.

----------


## cornell

Wow, Bachmann destroying Gingrich, Perry destroying Romney. 

This is going to be an interesting night!

----------


## Lavitz

Lol, even Romney is helping out: "Well, Speaker Gingrich is the one who supported a federal individual mandate."

----------


## DerekB

Ron and Michelle did a great job of nailing Newt/Romney. I love classifying them as one person.  GREAT for Dr. Paul!

----------


## Patrick Henry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyZevK2vG30


> Newt is a slimeball...

----------


## PastaRocket848

This s going well. Very entertaining so far lol.

----------


## 69360

Newt and Mitt are getting hit hard. This is a good thing. Ron looks great tonight

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Oh my God, Ron has so much swag tonight it's not even funny. LOVE IT.

----------


## hammy

> Everyone bashes everyone, and Ron is the only untouchable up there, this the perfect scenario!


You're so right. He is untouchable. No one can attack him.

----------


## Lord Xar

Bachman can steal runs thunder.. This can't happen

----------


## CanadaBoy

Romney backed a *federal* individual health care mandate in 1994

http://bluemassgroup.com/2011/05/rom...ndate-in-1994/

----------


## goldwater's ghost

perry looks like he has to take a dump

----------


## ItztehBean

Ron Paul already won after mentioning Gingrich.

----------


## Oddone

Newt and Historical don't go together.

----------


## jsingh1022

Question Count

Gingrich - 4
Romney - 6
Paul - 2.5
Perry - 2
Bachmann - 4
Santorum - 2.5

(.5s for follow up)

----------


## jkob

Ouchhhhhhh, vaccine mandate comeback

----------


## braane

I almost feel sorry for Santorum... he is left out. Although, if I was him right now, I would love it. Let the others fight it out.

That isn't to say I like Santorum... because he is terrible. If it was Ron, though, I would be pissed. So only being fair.

----------


## bluesc

How long can these idiots speak for? This is working out perfectly for Ron either way. *Untouchable.*

----------


## KramerDSP

Oooohhhh. Romney says "You call me out on Mandates? Gardasil. Gardasil." (paraphrasing) to a dumbfounded Perry.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Heritage is not an endorsement I'd enjoy.

----------


## Agorism

"historical. "Another Newt adverb\adjective.

Heritage foundation was "major" advocate...

----------


## WD-NY

> Just a note: Ron's body language is great tonight. He looks so confident.


yep - and smiling and keeping the voice low/stern.

----------


## Polskash

Ron Paul needs to butt in here and state that he doesn't have this problem of mandates in the past.

----------


## unknown

Not Conservatives, Newt.  Republicans.  Conservatives aka Ron Paul opposed it.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Oh Newt, stop lying out of your ass and also, Hillary wasn't President then.

----------


## JCF

Perry ain't the sharpest in the shed.

----------


## jkob

lmao @ that stupid Perry smile

----------


## coastie

Bets? WTF is going on here?

----------


## thehungarian

Newt supports mandates when Heritage tells him to.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Stop Hillary Care?  why?  They effin' cashed in on flippin' H.Care.  Bastards.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

OMG Romney just suicide-bombed Perry lmao!

----------


## JoshS

$10,000 bet?

oops mitt

----------


## Jason Sallee

Mormons aren't supposed to gamble money.

----------


## svobody

Come on ron... get in there and tell gingrich  not EVERy conservative supported mandates

----------


## LibertyEsq

Romney: TEN THOUSAND dollar bet? Yea, that'll help him in Iowa..

----------


## unknown

> Ron Paul needs to butt in here and state that he doesn't have this problem of mandates in the past.


This.

----------


## Lavitz

Tired of the Hillarycare line, Bachmann already pointed out Gingrich was still advocating it as recently as this year. Took him quite a while to realize it was unconstitutional.

----------


## constitutionstory

Rick Perry keeps smirking and laughing and what not, Romney too.

----------


## jumpyg1258

I'm pretty sure betting is illegal in Iowa, especially $10,000 ones.  Call the cops.

----------


## PierzStyx

No normal person can casually make a $10,000 bet. Not a smooth move Mitt.

----------


## ItztehBean

Save a pretzel for gaz jets!

----------


## kylejack

Okay, enough of the Perry Mitt slapfight. New topic.

----------


## Fr3shjive

Perry is hard to listen to. He struggles in these debates. He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.

----------


## matt0611

Lol Bachmann butting in AGAIN.

----------


## jsingh1022

Bachmann always forces herself in. Ron needs to do that...

----------


## Standing Liberty

who cares about these ghost written books.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Mormons aren't supposed to gamble money.


This is true.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Anderson! Anderson! Anderson!

----------


## samsung1

Do you guys think the attacks on new are working?

----------


## Oddone

> No normal person can casually make a $10,000 bet. Not a smooth move Mitt.


No $#@!.. THat made him look like a rich douche.

----------


## Feelgood

Anderson. Anderson. Anderson.

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney lost already. He bet Perry $10,000 to prove his lie. Perry says "I'm not in the betting business, but I'll show you the book". How many people can casually bet $10,000? That will turn off the people.

----------


## donnay

Yeah Romney doesn't live in Mass anymore...so he sets the stage for mandatory health care and then books out of the state!

----------


## cindy25

Perry should have taken the bet

----------


## NC5Paul

Shades of "Anderson....? Anderson....?"

*facepalm*

----------


## braane

Ugh...10,000 bet is a blunder and a half.

----------


## Bruno

Hope Ron gets the last one on this topic.

----------


## cdc482

romney's $10,000 bet offer was embarrassing.

----------


## ItztehBean

I honestly think that our good Doc doesn't need anymore questions to answer. He already won. Gingrich and Romney is falling hard.

----------


## Polskash

Ron better interject on this. Everyone has had a turn and he has earned his time.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Michele Bachmann... the NEW REDHEAD on stage. I guess try anything

----------


## JCF

Good answer, Santorum.

----------


## matt0611

Santorum is right, the record MATTERS, who cares what they are saying now?

----------


## AggieforPaul

Bachmann is owning newt Romney, she's a great attack dog.

----------


## kylejack

Who let Frothy in on this? Get control of this debate, mods!

----------


## ONUV

romney and newt getting it tonight

----------


## mport1

> No normal person can casually make a $10,000 bet. Not a smooth move Mitt.


What an idiot.  Great way to connect with the voters...

----------


## jkob

Santorum fought and lost by 16 points as an incumbent

----------


## IterTemporis

What happened between Perry and Mitt? I just tuned in..

----------


## unknown

Im watching the debate over the UFC, WTF???

----------


## hammy

Here's my hope: MSM starts hyping Santorum, but they don't have enough time to inflate him. He and Gingrich level out together and Ron takes Iowa.

----------


## svobody

ROn has to start butting in the moderators are failing miserably at keeping this under control

----------


## 69360

frothy fought the law and frothy won

----------


## cityoflight

Romney getting slaughtered on Twitter for the bet. Reeks of elitism.

----------


## milo10

Basically, this is an uprising by the lower tier against Newt Romney.  Nice!

----------


## PierzStyx

Dang, Frothy just scored a good hit with mentioning his healthcare consistently.

----------


## Deinonychus

Does anyone else hear whispering?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Sometimes I am very impressed with Santorum. 

Key word is sometimes.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Paul not asked a health care question again. Ridiculous!

----------


## ItztehBean

Bachmann stutters! Pro- fro- fro

----------


## Bruno

Ron the only one on this topic didn't get a response, but Bachmann and others get twice?

----------


## mport1

> Basically, this is an uprising by the lower tier against Newt Romney.  Nice!


With Ron Paul throwing in an occasional jab but just sitting back and watching them get destroyed

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron the only one on this topic didn't get a response, but Bachmann and others get twice?


Because she butts in. Ron needs to do that.

----------


## Polskash

Come on Ron...

----------


## Patrick Henry

Santorum is a good man, he is just an idiot on most all issues.


> Sometimes I am very impressed with Santorum. 
> 
> Key word is sometimes.

----------


## PierzStyx

> What happened between Perry and Mitt? I just tuned in..


Its been probably the best debate yet. The back and forth has been excellent!

----------


## CanadaBoy

I still want Ron to answer the question about the consistent candidate.

----------


## ONUV

bachmann repeal obamacare water wet

----------


## Bruno

Geez, give Ron the question!

----------


## cornell

It might be advantageous for Ron Paul not to speak so much, everyone else is literally destroying each other.

----------


## pipewerKz

It's been a long ass time since they've asked a question.

----------


## hammy

Are they even trying to moderate?

----------


## milo10

> Paul not asked a health care question again. Ridiculous!


And he's even a doctor.  So ridiculous.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is there a Doctor in the house?

----------


## ronpaulitician

Ron will likely get the first question after the break.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Ron has looked the most presidential thus far.

----------


## cdc482

I donated $10 buck to Ron during the debate by playing:
http://www.dungeoneers.com/start/career
Another Dragon Slain for Ron Paul!
You have slain a dragon for liberty, truth, prosperity, and peace. A noble quest indeed.

We will gladly add another $5.00 towards the Super Brochure campaign and put your screen name on the list of Dungeoneers for Ron Paul.

----------


## jkob

Ron needs to speak up

----------


## Patrick Henry

Sawyer is on Valium

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Because she butts in. Ron needs to do that.


Yes.  Bachmann is being assertive in getting herself speaking time, and Paul is kind of just standing there.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Doctor Who?

----------


## unknown

> It might be advantageous for Ron Paul not to speak so much, everyone else is literally destroying each other.


ikr, lol

----------


## nyrgoal99

> It might be advantageous for Ron Paul not to speak so much, everyone else is literally destroying each other.



Agreed

----------


## KramerDSP

Bachman: "I will not rest until Obamacare is repealed. You can take that to the bank".

Most ironic quote ever.

----------


## green73

Sawyer is drunk.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Paul is doing everything right.

He is standing out because he's not bickering.

Everything he's said thus far is where he needs to be.

----------


## cdc482

I donated $10 buck to Ron during the debate by playing:
http://www.dungeoneers.com/start/career
Another Dragon Slain for Ron Paul!
You have slain a dragon for liberty, truth, prosperity, and peace. A noble quest indeed.

We will gladly add another $5.00 towards the Super Brochure campaign and put your screen name on the list of Dungeoneers for Ron Paul.

----------


## ChiefJustice

lololol at Sawyer for talking about the rules. She gave Newt like a 3 minute rebuttal!

----------


## jsingh1022

Speaking Turn Count

Gingrich - 4
Romney - 7
Paul - 3
Perry - 3
Bachmann - 7
Santorum - 5

----------


## ItztehBean

# of questions isn't relevant anymore, how Ron Paul handles the debate matters. He always win!

----------


## Lavitz

I expect Bachmann and Santorum to get a bump from this debate, mostly out of Gingrich's support.

----------


## Fr3shjive

RP needs to speak up.

----------


## LibertyEsq

foreign policy coming up. the crowd has already booed someone once, hopefully they're all Paul supporters..

----------


## ronpaulitician

Do these moderators not have kids? You cannot CANNOT tell kids "don't do this" and then not let their breaking the rules go unpunished.

----------


## IterTemporis

How many times has Ron talked?

----------


## Hospitaller

> Bachman: "I will not rest until Obamacare is repealed. You can take that to the bank".
> 
> Most ironic quote ever.


Obama: "I will end this war you can take it to the bank"

----------


## kylejack

> Ron the only one on this topic didn't get a response, but Bachmann and others get twice?


Well, they jumped in there. If Ron wants a turn, he has to cheat like the rest of them.

----------


## Fermli

Romney: I care deeply about the unemployed. You know... I am unemployed myself. You don't believe it? I'll bet you 10 grand that it's true.

----------


## Polskash

> Ron will likely get the first question after the break.


Yeah right. That's a typical tactic to use commercials as a break in the viewer's memory to screw Ron even more.

----------


## Agorism

where is Huntsman?

----------


## wgadget

Amazing...Didn't he leave SOMEONE OUT?

----------


## WD-NY

damnit. No one brought up Newt's $33million for "advising" that Health company. UGH!

----------


## Bruno

Romney connects with most Americans because most Americans would have $10,000 to make a bet like that.

----------


## wgadget

> where is Huntsman?


He didn't qualify. Low polling numbers.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Everyone have the Fred Thompson commercial? It was fun watching him fail in 2008 lol.

----------


## Standing Liberty

They never aske the heath care question to the only
one who actually worked in the field.

----------


## unknown

Shaddup lady.

----------


## Sweman

Mitt relaxed?!!! Unbelievable.

----------


## bunklocoempire

What's with the streaming kiddie table?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Does anyone else hear whispering?


Yes.

----------


## cornell

I just hope Ron Paul answers any questions about FP the same way he discussed a potential takeover of the Panama Canal. Neocons need to know he is willing to fight any war congress declares but that he will do it decisively: go in, win, go home. If he can articulate his FP that way, he will go a long way.

----------


## Bruno

WTF is up with the rewind?

----------


## milo10

I think Newt got hurt most in the first round.

----------


## KramerDSP

benpolitico Ben Smith 
Ron Paul is just a one-man wrecking crew this cycle. Send 'em up and he knocks 'em down.

----------


## Ronulus

If they ask about conservative consistency again Ron needs to pull out the quote about the one good guy in sodom and gomorah telling people to change their ways.

----------


## braane

Media push is going to be on for Santorum. Gingrich and Romney proved they can't handle the pressure and aren't fit to run in the general. Overstep 1 hurdle... media will open up another. Santorum isn't as easy to destroy as a Gingrich or Romney either. He doesn't have baggage. He lost his last election bid, and wasn't popular in his own state... but that probably isn't going to turn people away. All we can hope is his extreme views don't resonate with America.

----------


## ronpaulitician

"I bet you $10,000" will be a VERY effective (if empty) response to Mitt Romney supporters.

Now I just have to find some of 'em.

----------


## Bruno

Rewind shows they broke their own rules.  "Take your time" 

And now they actually give some candidates extra rebuttals in the replay, which is extra time.

----------


## green73

> benpolitico Ben Smith 
> Ron Paul is just a one-man wrecking crew this cycle. Send 'em up and he knocks 'em down.


oh man link that, so people can RT

----------


## ZanZibar

_Shout out to 707!!!_

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> It might be advantageous for Ron Paul not to speak so much, everyone else is literally destroying each other.


 i was thinking the same thing. just sit back and let them destroy each other

----------


## wgadget

> I think Newt got hurt most in the first round.


Very good.

----------


## Sweman

The frontrunner, who was then Hillary? Does she have the competence to talk about republican politics?

----------


## Fr3shjive

Ron Paul has so much ammo against these quacks but he hasnt nailed them down on any of the important issues. 

Bachmann and Santorum both did a good job of calling out Newt and Romney.

----------


## Tina

> I think Newt got hurt most in the first round.


LOL! ya think.

----------


## 69360

> i was thinking the same thing. just sit back and let them destroy each other


x3 they are ripping mittens and the grinch apart. Ron can just stand there and smile.

----------


## bluesc

> benpolitico Ben Smith 
> Ron Paul is just a one-man wrecking crew this cycle. Send 'em up and he knocks 'em down.


Nice!

----------


## kylejack

The weirdest part was when they gave Bachmann a response to Frothy's comments, when Frothy had never even been called on. They really need to get their $#@! together.

----------


## JoshS

LOL these people aren't even _saying_ anything

----------


## jsingh1022

> Media push is going to be on for Santorum. Gingrich and Romney proved they can't handle the pressure and aren't fit to run in the general. Overstep 1 hurdle... media will open up another. Santorum isn't as easy to destroy as a Gingrich or Romney either. He doesn't have baggage. He lost his last election bid, and wasn't popular in his own state... but that probably isn't going to turn people away. All we can hope is his extreme views don't resonate with America.


There was that one time he compared gay people to beastiality. 

The other time he said we should profile muslims.

----------


## notsure

The Private Sector:

----------


## Lavitz

> WTF is up with the rewind?


So we mundanes can be reminded what happened in the last 5 minutes lest we've already forgotten that Bachmann and Newt Romney are the only important people.

----------


## musicmax

> Everyone have the Fred Thompson commercial? It was fun watching him fail in 2008 lol.


Yup he's shilling bad mortgage deals... Just like Newt did for Freddie Mac.

----------


## matt0611

Marital fidelity! Yes!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

lol what a question. answer that newt!

----------


## bunklocoempire

oh no you din't!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Paul better get this question

----------


## Oddone

Hahah Poll asked if we wanted  to hear more from ROn Paul

----------


## WD-NY

YES!!

Awesome question - infidelity front and CENTER

----------


## ItztehBean

Neuter's gonna feel his ass hair burn...

----------


## odamn

If there are points awarded for Class,
Ron Paul's got'em All !

----------


## sailingaway

> So we mundanes can be reminded what happened in the last 5 minutes lest we've already forgotten that Bachmann and Newt Romney are the only important people.


Yeah, that is the problem with sitting back.  On the other hand, as a frontrunner....

----------


## pauliticalfan

Rick Perry went full Forrest Gump.

----------


## anewvoice

Opening with marital infidelity, youch

----------


## green73

> benpolitico Ben Smith 
> Ron Paul is just a one-man wrecking crew this cycle. Send 'em up and he knocks 'em down.


https://twitter.com/#!/benpolitico/s...90912557776896

----------


## tempest

Ron Paul needs to do what Bachmann does (rather than wait for turn): interrupt!!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

I wonder if Rick Perry knows that this is not Comedy Hour, its a Presidential debate?

----------


## Lets_Race

Question 8: Do you want to hear more from Ron Paul in the debate

Yes
No

Now is the time to have your voice heard! They are polling us live in this app: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3831011

----------


## 69360

wow here it comes

----------


## milo10

WOW!!  This whole debate looks a Newt bashing session!   I love it!

And Perry, Santorum, and Bachmann are all doing well.  Fine with me, siphon off some of Newt's momentum.

----------


## ronpaulitician

"Stronger than a handshake in Texas."

THAT is funny enough for the audience to holler? Oh, they must be playing a laugh track. Right?

----------


## bluesc

Please ask Newt. Don't worry about the audience booing the question.

----------


## hammy

GUYS. YAHOO POLL NOW! ON THE YAHOO STREAM, DO YOU WANT TO HEAR MORE FROM RON PAUL. VOTE YES NOW!!!

GO HERE:
http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## svobody

Jesus more $#@!ing santorum? unbelievable...

----------


## green73

WOW PERRY!

----------


## rideurlightning

Newt is done.

----------


## Patrick Henry

That was pretty intense

----------


## Bruno

Wow!

----------


## jkob

ron getting blacked out

----------


## NC5Paul

"Even stronger than a handshake in Texas"

----------


## robmpreston

Jesus Christ I want to scream at my screen...

----------


## hammy

GUYS. YAHOO POLL NOW! ON THE YAHOO STREAM, DO YOU WANT TO HEAR MORE FROM RON PAUL. VOTE YES NOW!!!

GO HERE:
http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry finally put together a coherent argument and scores damage on Newt!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum getting more time than Ron.

----------


## samsung1

Newt the infidel!

----------


## donnay

What a great question for Newt to answer.  Fidelity.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Kinda reminds me of that scene from "There Will Be Blood"

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Perry had the guts to say all that after his bi-sexual escapades have been chronicled.

----------


## fisharmor

Ron, you are the personification of class.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And Ron owns the question. Wow.

----------


## cdc482

> benpolitico Ben Smith 
> Ron Paul is just a one-man wrecking crew this cycle. Send 'em up and he knocks 'em down.





> GUYS. YAHOO POLL NOW! ON THE YAHOO STREAM, DO YOU WANT TO HEAR MORE FROM RON PAUL. VOTE YES NOW!!!
> 
> GO HERE:
> http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/


voted

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Yes!*

----------


## RPSupporter305

vote on yahoo

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul owning it hardcore right now

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Dr. Paul.

----------


## milo10

YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauladin

wow

----------


## bluesc

OUT OF THE PARK!

----------


## ItztehBean

Ron Paul! Masterfully handled this question. He straights out the debate while the moderators are scrambling!

----------


## Tunink

I love you Ron Paul!

----------


## Diashi

*DESTROYEDDDDD!!!!!*

----------


## Bruno

Ron's amazing answer!!!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I LOVE YOU RON PAUL!1

ANSWER OF THE ELECTION CYCLE!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron paul home run

----------


## SlowSki

Wow Ron. Perfect answer!

----------


## LibertyEsq

I just got chills from Paul's answer. Wow.

----------


## VegasPatriot

keep your oath

----------


## GunnyFreedom

rung that bell

----------


## donnay

YES!!!!  The oath of OFFICE!!!!!  Ron is doing well.  God thank you for watching over Dr. Paul!!

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

PAUL LITERALLY JUST WON THE DEBATE WITH THAT RESPONSE.

----------


## matt0611

Nice Ron, nice!

----------


## green73

Best RP answer EVAAAAA!

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul > All

----------


## pauliticalfan

YES!!!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

I approve

----------


## cdc482

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ron just hit another Home Run!

----------


## svobody

Great answer, very respectful to newt

----------


## EuRa

NAILED IT!

----------


## WD-NY

HAMMER. DROPPPPPPEDDDDDDDDD

----------


## kylejack

> Perry had the guts to say all that after his bi-sexual escapades have been chronicled.


Nah, only suspected.

----------


## RJB

WOW!!!

----------


## tsai3904

Wow.  Best answer Ron has given in all the debates.

----------


## milo10

Ron knocked it out of the stratosphere.

----------


## jonhowe

wowowowowowow

----------


## RDM

DEBATE IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SLAM DUNK RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

That answer was an ad in itself!

----------


## Agorism

Home run Ron Paul

----------


## yatez112

Where's a nuclear bomb gif when you need it?

WOW!

----------


## Patrick Henry

/debate

----------


## JoshS

ommmmggggOOMMGGGGGG

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

*HOMER!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ronpaulitician

Shiit. I'm yelling "YES!!!" to my TV. Very good answer. Take the high road while making your strongest point yet. Very Bastiat

----------


## musicmax

Ron just hit it further than Albert Pujols.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ask newt, ask newt, ask newt. oh please oh please oh please

----------


## thehungarian

He sunk Newt's battleship.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I'm tellin' ya, it is so cool to be on the side of truth.

----------


## Standing Liberty

RP nailed it perfectly.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Let's pan to Mitt's loving wife

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That response was dripping with sincerity, principle, and passion. It was  truly inspirational.

----------


## samsung1

newt is a cheater. Once a cheater always a cheater

----------


## wgadget

BorowitzReport Andy Borowitz 
Other countries care for their mentally ill. Making them debate on TV is just cruel. #iowadebate #gopdebate

----------


## eduardo89

What's that I hear? Oh that's right, Ron Paul destroying everyone else!

----------


## trey4sports

I think Ron juiced before the debate tonight.

----------


## Lavitz

Amazing, amazing.

----------


## gjdavis60

Highlight reel!

----------


## libertyfanatic

They've given Newt 5 minutes to figure out his response

----------


## TrueFreedom

I think this is very telling how Paul is getting so much applause from an audience that was selected by the Iowa Republican Party. Paul will win Iowa.

----------


## willwash

That was his best answer since "I'm saying we should take our marching orders from our constitution"

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

I have a feeling I'm going to enjoy the debate highlights later.

----------


## bluesc

This forum just went down after that BADASS answer. Ron has been eating his vegetables.

----------


## wgadget

They're not gonna ask the adulterer about marriage?  Sweet.  Let him stew in it.

----------


## squirekyle

Awesome!!!  He's bombing it tonight!!!

----------


## Bruno

If this audience was the caucus tonight, Ron just won Iowa by huge margins.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Marcus Bachmann was just on my screen for way too long.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Hopefully all Iowans stop watching the debate right about...NOW! What an answer lol

----------


## cdc482

> Shiit. I'm yelling "YES!!!" to my TV. Very good answer. Take the high road while making your strongest point yet. Very Bastiat


I was like, "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  tttttttttt!"

----------


## Patrick Henry

That Bachmann guy is very peculiar indeed.

----------


## CanadaBoy

Ron Paul just won Iowa.

----------


## donnay

Save Newt for last to answer question about fidelity.  LOL!

----------


## JoshS

THESE HIGHLIGHTS GO VIRAL.

----------


## ctiger2

> RP nailed it perfectly.

----------


## reagle

awesome

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

I am still in chills after Paul's response.

----------


## Oddone

VOTE Yes, JUst so it hits at Newt. Even if Rick Perry said it!

Question 9: Were you persuaded by Rick Perry's argument that marital fidelity is important when choosing a president?

Yes
No

http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## Polskash

> I think Ron juiced before the debate tonight.


lulz

That answer was unbelievable.

----------


## anewvoice

Way to put both the 54 years and then just drop the bomb on everyone, great answer!

----------


## hammy

I was nervous. Ron Paul is going to win Iowa. TO THE PHONES.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

newt married a stepford wife?

----------


## LibertyEsq

camera focuses on Gingrich's mistr....errr...3rd wife during his fidelity answer

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow Newters wife looks like shes had one too many plastic surgeries on her face.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Is Newt married to a wax figurine?

----------


## Sweman

Newt's wife looks somewhat like an alien.

----------


## willwash

I wish they'd put "(3rd) Wife of Newt Gingrich" under the trophy wife's name.

----------


## ItztehBean

The mods are making me scream at the TV!

----------


## parocks

> Mormons aren't supposed to gamble money.


Interesting.  send link to debate footage to mormons.

----------


## matt0611

I think that was one of my favorite Ron Paul answer EVER!

----------


## Tom in NYC

> I wish they'd put "(3rd) Wife of Newt Gingrich" under the trophy wife's name.


I had the same thought.

----------


## The Freethinker

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!

AWESOME ANSWER!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Yes, let's look at the record of Newt not paying his child support and bouncing checks to the IRS.

----------


## jkob

Dianne Sawyer needs to stop speaking for the candidates 

this is a terribly moderated debate

----------


## Kcannell

God! Diane Sawyer DRONES ON AND ON

----------


## eduardo89

> I wish they'd put "(3rd) Wife of Newt Gingrich" under the trophy wife's name.


3rd wife and second mistress.

----------


## Peace Piper

The character answer was one of the best answers he's given all year. He is getting better and better.

----------


## Diashi

What the heck is with this anchor... Get it together.

----------


## bunklocoempire

???  Sawyer holding?  Lol!

----------


## jsingh1022

Speaking Turn Count

Gingrich - 6
Romney - 8
Paul - 4
Perry - 4
Bachmann - 8
Santorum - 6

The man who is polling 2nd or 3rd in Iowa has the least time to speak. Corporate controlled news channel will spew propaganda and influence public perception. Times don't change.

----------


## parocks

> Wow Newters wife looks like shes had one too many plastic surgeries on her face.


Newt dumps his wives when they start to look old, or get sick.

----------


## sailingaway

EdMorrissey EdMorrissey 
I actually liked Paul's answer. Do they honor their oath of office? Let'sjudge on that.

----------


## Feelgood

Any polls yet?

----------


## EuRa

She's 23 years his junior, fyi.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Not watching the debate, what did Ron say?

----------


## CanadaBoy

Newt sure won't win over the handsome vote.

----------


## Aden

I don't own a TV.  Just got on forums.  What did he say???!!!  What was question?!

----------


## 69360

Is the audience packed with Ron supporters or is he hitting out of the park? The crowds been going nuts for him.

----------


## The Freethinker

Michelle was open about her faith.

----------


## sailingaway

> 3rd wife and second mistress.


and potential first lady.

----------


## Standing Liberty

newt would know about draft defirment.

----------


## matt0611

> Newt dumps his wives when they start to look old, or get sick.


He should be getting a new one soon then...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't own a TV.  Just got on forums.  What did he say???!!!  What was question?!


You will have to watch the hilights, it was epic.  words won't do it justice.

----------


## hammy

Newt is looking SO SHAKY. I've never seen him this bad at a debate.

----------


## tempest

Gingrich gets to be asked twice in a row??????????

----------


## milo10

Remember, Newt's big forte is supposed to be debates.  His getting his ass kicked like we're seeing now is going to hurt him deeply.

----------


## EuRa

> Newt is looking SO SHAKY. I've never seen him this bad at a debate.


He's average.

----------


## pipewerKz

Newt's horrible flawed immigration policy. If you have been here 25 years and meet 'X' you can stay. If you have been here 24 years and meet 'X' GTFO!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Is Diane Sawyer drunk?

----------


## green73

> Newt sure won't win over the handsome vote.


Maybe the casper the ghost vote

----------


## donnay

Mitt's father was born in Mexico...

----------


## musicmax

Diane is conducting a 20/20 fluff piece, not moderating a debate.  I'd rather hear John King grunting.

----------


## Oddone

> Newt is looking SO SHAKY. I've never seen him this bad at a debate.


I agree, he has been hit hard. He had no good anwser on fidelity. He will be done soon!

----------


## hammy

> Remember, Newt's big forte is supposed to be debates.  His getting his ass kicked like we're seeing now is going to hurt him deeply.


This. He's running on the fact that he could outdebate Obama. He can't even outdebate Bachmann right now.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

i keep thinking romney is going to say "welcome to fantasy island" he should have tatoo run as VP

----------


## Original_Intent

> Newt is looking SO SHAKY. I've never seen him this bad at a debate.


This is the first debate he has ahd anything to lose. Not so hard to be smooth when there is NO downside.

----------


## Patrick Henry

ludes


> Is Diane Sawyer drunk?

----------


## jsingh1022

> I don't own a TV.  Just got on forums.  What did he say???!!!  What was question?!


You can watch on abcnews.com or yahoo.com

----------


## tfurrh

These podiums look like R2D2

----------


## green73

> Is Diane Sawyer drunk?


I think so.

----------


## rideurlightning

Oath of Office is trending on Twitter

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Is Diane Sawyer drunk?


her journalistic affect

----------


## The Freethinker

> You will have to watch the hilights, it was epic.  words won't do it justice.


Agreed. He tied the oath of office to his answer like the boss he is.

----------


## eduardo89

> Mitt's father was born in Mexico...


So was I.

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Is Diane Sawyer drunk?


Maybe she just looks like she is. Either way shes a dreadful moderator.

----------


## Feelgood

hxxp://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

Go vote up question #8!

----------


## musicmax

> Is Diane Sawyer drunk?


Thinking the same.  Seriously.

----------


## ItztehBean

Diane Sawyer is having Rick Perry Hangover.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Listening to Diane ALMOST makes me want to listen to Gingrich.

----------


## Kcannell

Rick Perry really reminds me of the movie "Stepbrothers."

----------


## Patrick Henry

lol the Perry stare

----------


## Lets_Race

Update: take the live debate polls from your browser

http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/vote/

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron officially has the least speaking turns now...


Speaking Turn Count

Gingrich - 7
Romney - 9
Paul - 4
Perry - 5
Bachmann - 8
Santorum - 6

----------


## Bruno

Looks like Diane had a few shots of vodka to loosen up.

----------


## musicmax

> hxxp://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/
> 
> Go vote up question #8!


Damn Flash.

----------


## Tina

> This forum just went down after that BADASS answer. Ron has been eating his vegetables.


He's been eating red meat!

----------


## Sweman

> she looks like the alien female from mars attacks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDAaTzccCik


Yes, she really does.

----------


## Original_Intent

Damn, if fake enthusiasm counted I think Mitt would win. He gets so dramatic over every little thing, he should be a TV pitch man.

----------


## svobody

Ron is getting no speaking time, afraid they're just going to dogpile him on FP

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry says he's having an intelectual discussion. Um...

----------


## InTradePro

> That response was dripping with sincerity, principle, and passion. It was  truly inspirational.


I forget the words but it would make the quote of the day.

----------


## kylejack

What about undocumented immigrants who join the military?
Perry: Nah, going to answer a different question.

----------


## Patrick Henry

The least amount of speaking time, but doing the most amount of damage lol.


> Ron officially has the least speaking turns now...
> 
> 
> Speaking Turn Count
> 
> Gingrich - 7
> Romney - 9
> Paul - 4
> Perry - 5
> ...

----------


## Bruno

> Ron officially has the least speaking turns now...
> 
> 
> Speaking Turn Count
> 
> Gingrich - 7
> Romney - 9
> Paul - 4
> Perry - 5
> ...


And he leads four if not five of them.  Utter bull$#@!.  All the media are the same.

Pound for pound, easily the best fighter up there!

----------


## RDM

> Oath of Office is trending on Twitter



Ranked 5th on Twitter right now!!!

----------


## Diashi

Rick Perry trying to avoid those short-circuit answers.

EDIT: They actually applauded that? This audience...

----------


## donnay

> So was I.


He is all for sanctuary cities.  They did it in Mass.

----------


## vechorik

> GUYS. YAHOO POLL NOW! ON THE YAHOO STREAM, DO YOU WANT TO HEAR MORE FROM RON PAUL. VOTE YES NOW!!!
> 
> GO HERE:
> http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/


THanks -- we can go back and answer ALL the questions of the phone/poll thing

----------


## mport1

> Ron is getting no speaking time, afraid they're just going to dogpile him on FP


That is exactly what they are going to do.  I hope he is prepared.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

Here we go foreign policy

----------


## fisharmor

> Ron officially has the least speaking turns now...
> 
> 
> Speaking Turn Count
> 
> Gingrich - 7
> Romney - 9
> Paul - 4
> Perry - 5
> ...


Ok, so we know who the next media-appointed nominee is then... Bachmann

----------


## bunklocoempire

Yeah man!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Gingrich looks off tonight.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow!

----------


## Diashi

Ron lower your shoulders!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Haha Mr. Paul the history teacher is coming out!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul with a historical bomb on Newt's base!

----------


## ItztehBean

Ronny P! Re-educating these punks!

----------


## JCF

Solid answer by Ron.

----------


## Feelgood

Ron Paul is just brilliant.

----------


## NC5Paul

Ron is going nuts tonight. This is unbelievable. On. Fire.

----------


## Peace Piper

Ricky is hilarious. Every so often he seems to spontaneously reboot. He recovered faster this time.

----------


## ronpaulitician

They can't all be homers.

----------


## milo10

A little rambling, but great response from Paul.

----------


## fisharmor

Oh $#@! George just supported RPs talking points....?

----------


## robmpreston

Newt's such an $#@!.

----------


## Bruno

Interesting how George stepped in, and now it is deflected how he doesn't rebuttal Ron.

----------


## bluesc

Shut up about Israel dammit.

----------


## bunklocoempire

fat funny fear monger man has to work on his timing

----------


## ghengis86

Can't. 
Let. 
Paul. 
Speak.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Newt is ridculous.

----------


## hammy

Dude he's losing his mind right now. Is this the same Ron Paul? Debating master

----------


## Diashi

I HATE IT when Gingrich tries to sound smart by dropping a short one-liner and holds like he's some genius.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron Paul doing well on twitter tonight http://trendistic.indextank.com/ron-...orum/_24-hours

----------


## ronpaulitician

Fundamentally!!!

----------


## robmpreston

Based on that applause, we are $#@!ed.

----------


## The Freethinker

Ron Paul with a masterful answer about the Palestinians.

----------


## Hospitaller

Gingrich response drew applause, the israel and terrorist propaganda still runs deep

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt is an arrogant turd

----------


## cdc482

I missed it. What was Ron's answer. (Stream failed)

----------


## Endthefednow

[QUOTE=The Freethinker;3831524]Ron Paul with a masterful answer about the Palestinians.[/QUOT

Kool

----------


## kmalm585

I hate how Ginrich says a little 5 word answer, waits for a response, then continues. STOP PANDERING! YOU'RE NOT FUNNY, YOU'RE NOT MAKING GOOD POINTS!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Mittens is almost sounding like Ron Paul about Israel here at least in the beginning of this rant.

----------


## cpike

Was Romney just taking Ron's position on Israel?

----------


## green73

Shut up about those glorified bottle rockets that aren't killing anyone, Newt

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

We take our mandates from a world governing authority?

----------


## Endthefednow

and let the WAR man win!!

----------


## cornell

> Was Romney just taking Ron's position on Israel?


Seemed that way to me. I was waiting for the "I agree with Congressman Paul"

----------


## Patrick Henry

He is just letting us all bask in his intelligence.


> I hate how Ginrich says a little 5 word answer, waits for a response, then continues. STOP PANDERING! YOU'RE NOT FUNNY, YOU'RE NOT MAKING GOOD POINTS!

----------


## The Freethinker

Gingrich makes me sick. He's worse than perry, Romney, and santorum combined.

----------


## unknown

> I hate how Ginrich says a little 5 word answer, waits for a response, then continues. STOP PANDERING! YOU'RE NOT FUNNY, YOU'RE NOT MAKING GOOD POINTS!


That pause allows people to look around so they can feel confused and stupid.

----------


## rideurlightning

Romney channeling Ron...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Paul is bringing Romney on Israel?  wow

----------


## bluesc

These people sound like slaves of Israel right now. "SHHH! DON'T INSULT ISRAEL!"

----------


## Polskash

Ron gave an OK answer on the Palestinian/Israel BS but everyone there is hardcore Zionist. It got silence from the audience.

----------


## Diashi

This is such a long stretch of BS

----------


## captain

Gingrich just challenged Stephanopoulos and the Mr. Stephanopoulos didn't like it.

----------


## kylejack

*MODS. GET CONTROL.*

----------


## ronpaulitician

What other side, Gingrich. This is not our battle to fight.

And funking moderate already!

----------


## hammy

They're turning up the audio for Gingrich. I can tell.

----------


## Tunink

Mitt has taken Paul's stance on Israel in essence.

----------


## kmalm585

> He is just letting us all bask in his intelligence.


I'll be taking a shower to get that Ginrich juice off me.

----------


## jumpyg1258

*LOL ABC MAJOR FAIL.*  Heard big applause and they show the crowd and they are all looking silent and uncaring.

----------


## robmpreston

This is like the debate with Romney-Perry. So annoying.

----------


## jkob

Nice wink, Newt

god I hate him so much

----------


## bunklocoempire

Get those applauding Newt on the next C-130 to the mid east

----------


## parocks

Who knows Bebe the longest?

----------


## LoneWolf

Ah that's right Gingrich show us who you bow before...AIPAC is proud.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Romney just crushed Newt's jewels

----------


## fisharmor

SHUT THESE PEOPLE UP NOW

----------


## Diashi

<RAGE

----------


## pipewerKz

"Under the rules, we have to let you respond." Idiots..

----------


## matt0611

Ugh, newt / romney show, I hate the $#@!in media

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

How can people clap at Gringrich's words. Technically, we are ALL an "invented" people.

----------


## svobody

BOOOOOOo ron get your rebuttal in expose the insanity on this

----------


## Patrick Henry

My dad can beat up your dad


> Who knows Bebe the longest?

----------


## braane

Wholly corn... Mitt Romney is with Ron Paul on Israel. The world is ending.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Where's a nuclear bomb gif when you need it?
> 
> WOW!

----------


## WD-NY

Butt in Ron and repeat Ron Reagan's quote about the Middle East!

----------


## Lavitz

Kind of wish Ron had come on after this exchange so he could mention Netanyahu's own words a few months ago saying Israel didn't need American aid. Newt's winning this argument with Romney.

----------


## Oddone

HAHAHAHA Reganite my ass.

----------


## green73

> *MODS. GET CONTROL.*


LOL what?

----------


## Bruno

Newt "I'm a Reaganite."

----------


## tempest

Romney: Sobriaty, care & stability :>)  I'm not a bomb thrower  . Gingrich: I am a Reaganite    . Bachmann: Er...

----------


## Endthefednow

Newt will tell the truth are you f kidding

----------


## pipewerKz

"I think it's important to get everyone in on this." Really, Stepadoplous?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Bachmann, they didn't ask for a biography.  They asked who she thinks is right, dumb b-tch.

----------


## ONUV

who will shed the most blood from somebody's son or daughter for Israel?

----------


## Standing Liberty

who loves isreal more fest.

----------


## The Freethinker

Why do we need to consult Netanyahu?

----------


## Original_Intent

Wow Michelle, you are supposed to answer the question, not give a prepared speech,

----------


## jkob

jesus, I can barely watch this garbage anymore

----------


## ItztehBean

Palestinians and Israelis should be fed up with these no-name establishment puppets already...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Come on. This contest to see who is the biggest friend of Israel is getting boring!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bachmann illegally copied text books?

----------


## goldwater's ghost

Well this turned into an AIPAC fundraiser

----------


## Agorism

Average age in Gaza 12-13.

Newt wants to make all those 12 year olds into janitors.

----------


## jsingh1022

Yeah Bachmann we should be worried about fixing their text books.

----------


## donnay

These people don't speak the truth...if they did they would melt on the stage!

----------


## jkob

Arafat is dead Michele...

----------


## musicmax

Romney says he'd call Bibi and ask "what do you want me to do?"

----------


## ONUV

who cares what other candidates think of newt vs romney?

----------


## Original_Intent

Santorum: "This is real life"

----------


## matt0611

> Wow Michelle, you are supposed to answer the question, not give a prepared speech,


She does that almost every question, you could replace Bachmann with a computer.

----------


## ronpaulitician

This is why kids misbehaving in public (to the point of it clearly negatively affecting innocent bystanders) with the parents standing right there drives me crazy.

What is so hard about moderating a debate? Give them those light things, and make sure they know that as soon as the red light comes on, your mic shuts off. And then do it. Stick to your rule.

----------


## anewvoice

mute when everyone else is speaking, then they just look stupid, oddly enough Santorum is the least annoying when on mute, weird

----------


## svobody

why is this mitt vs newts viewpoint what about ron's? he needs to call them out on this bull$#@!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Average age in Gaza 12-13.
> 
> Newt wants to make all those 12 year olds into janitors.


On the moon?

----------


## braane

Ron Paul should come in and say "Pop! Pop!"... and wait for the crowd to go wild.

----------


## Diashi

They're not going to ask Paul

----------


## Fermli

[ ] Afghanistan
[ ] Iraq
[x] Israel

well done ABC

----------


## Tina

> *LOL ABC MAJOR FAIL.*  Heard big applause and they show the crowd and they are all looking silent and uncaring.


I noticed that as well.

----------


## KingNothing

What the hell is going on?  What is this mess?

----------


## kylejack

> LOL what?


They were preparing to move on to another topic, then they gave Newt-Romney-Newt responses again.

----------


## Agorism

Santorum just said the entire West Bank is Israeli land.

Is he settler?

----------


## jsingh1022

Did Perry say we should have "impacted" Iran in 2009? Wut?

----------


## ZanZibar

> Wholly corn... Mitt Romney is with Ron Paul on Israel. The world is ending.


Only because his polling focus groups tell him that it's popular to be so.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow did Rick Perry just say something intelligent?  I can't believe he stated the truth that this Israeli issue is overrated and talked about way too much.

----------


## Johncjackson

"Hey there, Others. Do you endorse Mitt or Newt?"

----------


## milo10

> [ ] Afghanistan
> [ ] Iraq
> [x] Israel
> 
> well done ABC


This.

----------


## wgadget

Am I getting vibes that Mitt agrees with Ron regarding staying out of Israel's business?

NOW I see why Rush, Medved and Hannity hate him.

----------


## bluesc

Try not intervening in Iran.

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, solid answer Ricky.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

> Nice wink, Newt
> 
> god I hate him so much


Did anyone else see his eye twitch when Ron was tearing him to pieces earlier?

----------


## LibertyEsq

Woot, seems like the end of the foreign policy segment. *breathes*

----------


## PierzStyx

> Ron Paul should come in and say "Pop! Pop!"... and wait for the crowd to go wild.


Total Community win! RP is even more awesome than Magnitude though!

----------


## Bruno

Ron doesn't get the question on healthcare, or a question on foreign policy, wtf!

----------


## bluesc

This should be good for Ron and TERRIBLE for Newt.

----------


## svobody

this debate is disappointing me
ron is diong well but getting no time and i feel like it won't change anything

----------


## bunklocoempire

BeBe Yahoo who?  this is like a Dali painting, except this sucks

----------


## Original_Intent

drunk moderators = big ratings

----------


## matt0611

> "Hey there, Others. Do you endorse Mitt or Newt?"


Its sickening isn't it?

----------


## Razmear

Sorry if this has been asked, but what is Newt's lapel pin? looks like the Masonic symbol to me but can't tell.

----------


## green73

I wonder how much time goes into planning on how to screw Ron Paul out of as much time as possible.

----------


## 69360

What was Perry yelling when the camera cut away?

----------


## Ronulus

they keep skipping ron, wtf.

----------


## squirekyle

What's with Newt's Wink?  2 times he's done that.  Like he's telling the moderators something.

----------


## ONUV

diane sawyer sucks

----------


## cavalier973

Romney echoes Ron Paul on Israel; Santorum seconds Romney's assertions, which means that Santorum agrees with Ron Paul with regard to Israel.

----------


## gmc1988

> Am I getting vibes that Mitt agrees with Ron regarding staying out of Israel's business?
> 
> NOW I see why Rush, Medved and Hannity hate him.


It's all a charade. Romney is it now sincere at all about it. Have you seen the people who are "advising" him on foreign policy?

----------


## kylejack

"Bomb Bomb Iran"
-Perry

----------


## WD-NY

Why have the comments in this thread slowed down so much??

----------


## Lord Xar

Ron needs to be assertive

----------


## ronpaulitician

Okay. Here's the solution. When braindead asks her question, go to commercials. You can fit at least four 30-second spots in there. Then just cut back as the candidates answer.

----------


## eduardo89

What a wasted opportunity to explain his Israel position! He should have butted in!

----------


## anewvoice

we like the reformed man?  Newt is NOT reformed, he'll do it again

----------


## JoshS

ah yes,  the phoenix effect

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Wow did Rick Perry just say something intelligent?  I can't believe he stated the truth that this Israeli issue is overrated and talked about way too much.


 Whys he talking about overrated issues after he just released that stupid ad?
Israel is a more important issue than the issues he raised in his ad.

----------


## Razmear

> Why have the comments in this thread slowed down so much??


I'm watching the online version, hard to comment while watching.

----------


## green73

> They were preparing to move on to another topic, then they gave Newt-Romney-Newt responses again.


Ah ok! I thought you were addressing the mods here. LOL

----------


## airborne373

> diane sawyer sucks


I can't stand her pseudo intellectual speaking style. She uses a lot of words to say very little.

----------


## Ronulus

> Sorry if this has been asked, but what is Newt's lapel pin? looks like the Masonic symbol to me but can't tell.


He says it's george washingtons flag.

----------


## 69360

> What a wasted opportunity to explain his Israel position! He should have butted in!


Nah it was good to stay quiet. Now that clip of Romney agreeing is in the bank for the future.

----------


## jsingh1022

> Why have the comments in this thread slowed down so much??


Because Ron is polling 3rd and still getting the least time to speak... ugh


Speaking Turn Count

Gingrich - 11
Romney - 12
Paul - 5
Perry - 6
Bachmann - 9
Santorum - 7

----------


## jkob

The last time Newt experienced financial difficulty was when the house forced him out as speaker and fined him $300,000. Luckily he had Bob Dole to lend him the money until he could pay him back with his lobbying money.

----------


## Polskash

ABC taking the pure black out approach with Ron.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Because Ron is polling 3rd and still getting the least time to speak... ugh
> 
> 
> Speaking Turn Count
> 
> Gingrich - 11
> Romney - 12
> Paul - 5
> Perry - 6
> ...


Sickening!

----------


## gmc1988

Wow, these "pundits" on the abc.com live stream are trying to defend Newt's response to the morality question and are trying to make him sound good. They also don't talk at all about Ron.

----------


## Standing Liberty

No Ron in the highlights of course.

----------


## LibertyEagle

People vote for strength.  That is the card Newt is playing.  Ron can slam dunk him.  Come on, Ron.

----------


## matt0611

This online streaming during the commercial is the Newt apologist show. Sickening.

----------


## WD-NY

> I'm watching the online version, hard to comment while watching.


10-15 minutes ago, this thread seemed like it was getting a new comment every 5 seconds

----------


## Xelaetaks

Tweet them to ask Ron Paul some damn questions

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

I'm tired of people here saying Ron should butt-in. That could make him look like a whiner. That's what happened to Gary Johnson when he was being ignored.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul answered the Israel question first.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Somebody asked for a nuclear bomb  graphic to describe how Paul is destroying it in this debate:

----------


## musicmax

Ron's even blacked out in these idiotic rewinds.

----------


## Lavitz

> Sorry if this has been asked, but what is Newt's lapel pin? looks like the Masonic symbol to me but can't tell.


During the Huckabee forum, Newt claimed it was a replica of Washington’s campaign pin from Valley Forge.

----------


## bluesc

nvm

----------


## Lord Xar

I thought wead comes to this forum.. Tell ron to be assertive.. Assertive.....

----------


## Danemicus

> BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
> Commercial break question >> Will Ron Paul get more air time after the break? #iowadebate


^ Well said, Buddy. Paul's lack of time is disgusting.

----------


## kylejack

> Because Ron is polling 3rd and still getting the least time to speak... ugh
> 
> 
> Speaking Turn Count
> 
> Gingrich - 11
> Romney - 12
> Paul - 5
> Perry - 6
> ...


It's because the mods are soft and because Ron is polite. He's going to have to seize some time if he wants it.

----------


## bluesc

> ^ Well said, Buddy.


He loves Ron.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> He says it's george washingtons flag.


Washington was considered a terrorist by the king... Newt would have likely tortured George Washington.

----------


## WD-NY

> ABC taking the pure black out approach with Ron.


Let's not kid ourselves here, Ron isn't doing much (anything) to break through the blackout.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO they clipped the twitter mentions

----------


## gmc1988

The online stream commercial coverage exposes their desires to make this campaign all about Romney and Gingrich. Too bad for them the Internet and a certain candidate with a HUGE following won't allow that to happen.

----------


## tempest

> What a wasted opportunity to explain his Israel position! He should have butted in!


Yup.  He may have gotten more than 89 seconds but Ron Paul has been too quiet. The others are doing 2 things Ron is not doing: interrupting and giving long answers

----------


## jclay2

Back to the lab again....

----------


## jsteilKS

I hope Congressman Paul offered them free bananas during the break for more speaking time.

----------


## justatrey

While I'm always pissed that Ron doesn't get fair time, I don't think it will really hurt him this time. He's nailing the few question he does get, and noone has attacked him!

So far Paul and Bachmann are the winners in this one. This has been terrible for Newt and Romney. Exactly what we need.

----------


## Fr3shjive

> It's because the mods are soft and because Ron is polite. He's going to have to seize some time if he wants it.


Yup. Sorry but they're not going to allot time to each candidate. You've got to take time if you want to speak. Waiting your turn and you wont speak.

----------


## svobody

Back to perry

----------


## WD-NY

> People vote for strength.  That is the card Newt is playing.  Ron can slam dunk him.  Come on, Ron.


Yep, RP isn't showing much during the last 40 min. Sigh...

----------


## Fermli

****ing retarded question. What the **** is this.

----------


## milo10

Overall, it's going great.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul is making the most of his time. He's getting more of a chance to answer than a lot of these past debates. I'm happy so far with how well this is going.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

I'm just fine with Ron Paul not having that much time this time around.  This is just a chance to blow it for front-runners.  He needs to play defense on debates and focus on getting his message out on the ground in Iowa.

----------


## Aden

Here is a Tube of Ron's answer.


http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c...qIwrpzwMr0</a>

----------


## Kcannell

"Lexicon" really isn't in Rick Perry's lexicon.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Hashtag - #letrontalk !!!!!!!

----------


## Agorism

Huntsman wasn't invited apparently

http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolit...-front-runners

----------


## Endthefednow

> "Lexicon" really isn't in Rick Perry's lexicon.


Good one

----------


## anewvoice

from twitter

Alex Castellanos@alexcast
tweet of night! RT @fivethirtyeight: RT @kthalps: Is this debate being co-sponsored by yahoo or Netanyahu?

----------


## Matthew Zak

> While I'm always pissed that Ron doesn't get fair time, I don't think it will really hurt him this time. He's nailing the few question he does get, and noone has attacked him!
> 
> So far Paul and Bachmann are the winners in this one. This has been terrible for Newt and Romney. Exactly what we need.


No. America will remember Newt's face, and the BS between him and Romney. The media will probably say that Bachmann and Santorum did well, but we afterthoughts. I'd be surprised if anyone noticed Ron, or if he's even mentioned tonight or tomorrow.

Might get some nifty clips for a youtube video though...

----------


## kylejack

*MODS STILL DO NOT HAVE CONTROL. INTERRUPT THEM IF THEY GO OVER ON TIME.*

----------


## Birdlady

> Wow, these "pundits" on the abc.com live stream are trying to defend Newt's response to the morality question and are trying to make him sound good. They also don't talk at all about Ron.


Damage control. They know Newt looks bad, so they got the word to say he looked good. This makes people at home, go "oh I guess he didn't look so bad after all". It puts that idea out there he did good, even though he didn't.

----------


## randomname

Looks like they changed the MO for these debates from asking loaded attack questions to Ron Paul to outright ignoring him.

----------


## trey4sports

http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/vote/


vote

----------


## tempest

Mormons have churches? I thought they were TEMPLEs

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Huntsman wasn't invited apparently
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolit...-front-runners


Didn't even notice that until you mentioned it

----------


## ONUV

candidates not really answering the question but the question wasn't that good.

----------


## coastie

Why is the #8 question on Yahoo "do you want to hear more from Ron Paul?" W-T-F

----------


## goldwater's ghost

"i didnt grow up poor and thats why i casually throw out 10,000 dollar bets on tv. you are all a bunch of peasants" mitt romney approves this slogan

----------


## bunklocoempire

> someone quick remind me, was Santorum from a working class family or.....


shameless comedic bump lol

----------


## justatrey

> No. America will remember Newt's face, and the BS between him and Romney. The media will probably say that Bachmann and Santorum did well, but we afterthoughts. I'd be surprised if anyone noticed Ron, or if he's even mentioned tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Might get some nifty clips for a youtube video though...


Really? Even after the oath of office response? I mean that was a PERFECT answer.

----------


## green73

BAM!

----------


## ItztehBean

Bam!

----------


## Fr3shjive

> No. America will remember Newt's face, and the BS between him and Romney. The media will probably say that Bachmann and Santorum did well, but we afterthoughts. I'd be surprised if anyone noticed Ron, or if he's even mentioned tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Might get some nifty clips for a youtube video though...


Exactly. With weeks left before the IA poll he needs to make sure that people notice him good or bad. He needs to be in the conversation. He's not going to be noticed by sitting back and waiting to be called on.

Come on Paul force your way into this debate.

----------


## Sweman

Yes!!!

----------


## gmc1988

> ****ing retarded question. What the **** is this.


I'm sure the intention is to make Republicans look out of touch with the middle and lower classes, that they can't relate to the average person.

----------


## Aden

Dunno why forums are wack.  Here is a YouTube of Ron's answer on oath of office.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIwrpzwMr0

----------


## Diashi

WHISPERING

----------


## jclay2

Straight to the point and clear.

----------


## milo10

Another great answer from Ron.  He salvaged a fluff question and gave it substance.

----------


## NC5Paul

He's not getting very many chances tonight, but when he gets the mic he knocks it out of the park every time. He's killing it tonight.

----------


## anewvoice

I grew up poor but we didn't even know it, depression, WWII, tied back to monetary policy, worked through college

only thing I'd have added was the crushing debt from student loans wouldn't allow it now

----------


## fisharmor

Sure I grew up poor... AND THE REST OF YOU WILL TOO IF YOU DON'T START PAYING SOME ATTENTION TO THE MONEY!

What a great answer.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Santorum is going to support gay marriage here! After all, he argued that the luckiest thing in the world is having two parents.

----------


## Polskash

Ron could have improved that answer tremendously by emphasizing that inflation is the cause of the rising prices of groceries, energy, and all the other things that are squeezing Americans.

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL @ Ron, he reminds me of the whole "Woman get in the kitchen!" with that answer.  hahaha  :P

----------


## thehighwaymanq

He needed to bring up the Presidential salary. Damn.

----------


## ONUV

santorum getting his family values answer in

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Great answer Ron (and a little humor to boot! Shows Carol is an awesome wife)!

----------


## green73

> Bam!


lol, check my comment just before yours!

----------


## BUSHLIED

> He's not getting very many chances tonight, but when he gets the mic he knocks it out of the park every time. He's killing it tonight.


He is doing well with the time he has and he is getting on the right side of the issues....not to mention that he his getting cheers much more than others....

----------


## braane

I LOVED Ron's answer there. It was magnificent. Ron Gasms all over.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Another good thing about this debate: I don't there have been any "believe me" 's.

----------


## squirekyle

Fairly nice answer on the poor issue.  Nice.

----------


## jsingh1022

Who did Ron Paul wink at during Bachmanns answer

----------


## braane

> I LOVED Ron's answer there. It was magnificent. Ron Gasms all over.


I should note... my parents are hardcore liberals/democrats and they loved it too.

----------


## Sweman

> "i didnt grow up poor and thats why i casually throw out 10,000 dollar bets on tv. you are all a bunch of peasants" mitt romney approves this slogan


+rep

----------


## green73

> LOL @ Ron, he reminds me of the whole "Woman get in the kitchen!" with that answer.  hahaha  :P


Why? cause she helped him get through med school?

----------


## Oddone

Uh.. No she doesn't. SO Full of it.

----------


## Lavitz

> Really? Even after the oath of office response? I mean that was a PERFECT answer.


I agree. I'm thankful for having more than 89 seconds and for one of Ron's all-time best answers. We all expected to be jilted on time. While it frustrates us every debate, I really think Ron has been making the most of this opportunity.

----------


## Agorism

Paul shouldn't wink since Newt should have that department all to himself.

----------


## musicmax

Steering every answer to the Fed comes across as well as steering every question to 9-9-9.

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron could have improved that answer tremendously by emphasizing that inflation is the cause of the rising prices of groceries, energy, and all the other things that are squeezing Americans.


Yeah - not sure why he didn't 'connect' the dots for people on that one... he's been good about bringing his 'business cycle' answers back to the pocket book.

----------


## squirekyle

Focusing on Bachmann's husband tonight.

----------


## ONUV

who had the roughest upbringing contest

----------


## justatrey

Share this! Best answer of the debate!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> LOL @ Ron, he reminds me of the whole "Woman get in the kitchen!" with that answer.  hahaha  :P


I thought he was suggesting his wife helped him work his way through medical school?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Ron needs to change some of his lines. They are getting repetitive and he could of hit the emotion on that better.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> He's not getting very many chances tonight, but when he gets the mic he knocks it out of the park every time. He's killing it tonight.


Huzzah!

----------


## tempest

"Gingrich Productions" budget: 20% movie expenses 80% makeup expenses

----------


## Endthefednow

NO I would like to hear more from Ron Paul!!

----------


## ONUV

more romney/gingrich but at least it's exposing negatives

----------


## Feelgood

Ummm what about wanting Ron to get more questions?

----------


## lasenorita

> Why is the #8 question on Yahoo "do you want to hear more from Ron Paul?" W-T-F


It's a trick question. They want to know how many Ron Paul supporters are voting in the poll. (Or who we are.) /conspiracy

----------


## gmc1988

Oh boy. More Gingrich and Romney.

----------


## fisharmor

Romney: "States can do whatever the heck they want to do."
VERBATIM.

----------


## jumpyg1258

I hate how they twist the answer to their poll question which said "Were you satisfied with Romneys and Newts answers?" to "Do you want to hear more from them on these topics?"

----------


## evadmurd

BULL$#@!!

----------


## Fermli

BACK TO MANDATES? WE SPENT 20 MINUTES ON THIS MOTHER ****ING TOPIC.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Ron needs to change some of his lines. They are getting repetitive and he could of hit the emotion on that better.


The only thing keeping him awake is the pain in his knees and the bottom of his feet. Poor $#@!ing guy has been holding that podium up all night.

----------


## musicmax

> Ummm what about wanting Ron to get more questions?


Silence, mundane!

----------


## squirekyle

Really?  this is ridiculous.  Not fair,

----------


## Occam's Banana

Mitt: "States can do whatever they want to do." 
Yeah, right. When did Mitt become a tenther?

----------


## cdc482

romney uses bronzer

----------


## robmpreston

Content wise, this is a terrible debate.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Wow, I just now noticed how orange Romney is....

----------


## pipewerKz

Since may!?! He supported an individual mandate on Glenn Beck's show a few days ago.

----------


## ItztehBean

Ron doesn't need to change his lines. The whole atmosphere around him changes.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Mormons have churches? I thought they were TEMPLEs


Mormons have both. They have churches where all people, Mormon or not, are welcomed to come and worship with them every Sunday, as well as different activities through the week. Mormon temples on the other hand are open only to those Mormons who meet a certain level of dedication to keeping God's commandments, and in these temples they believe what happens there lasts not just for life but eternity. An example of this would be the Mormon belief that marriage outside a temple lasts only "until death do you part" while marriage in a temple ritual (called a "sealing" in Mormon lexicon) lasts for all eternity and into Heaven.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Ron needs to change some of his lines. They are getting repetitive and he could of hit the emotion on that better.


Remember part of the reason why Cain was so successful? He would constantly repeat 9-9-9. You need repetition in order to get it stuck in people's heads.

----------


## Oddone

> Wow, I just now noticed how orange Romney is....


He has been like that for a couple weeks now.

----------


## justatrey

> romney uses bronzer


LOL I noticed this right away today. One look at him and I immediately thought of Jersey Shore.

----------


## cindy25

mandate issue hurts Newt Romney

----------


## milo10

Ron needs to interrupt here right after Gingrich shuts up.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Yes, Newt, please emphasize how you support unconstitutional big-government policies!

----------


## jsingh1022

> Content wise, this is a terrible debate.


Yes this is the most garbage debate of the cycle so far. All the questions suck.

----------


## ItztehBean

Stop this BS coming out of Gingrich's mouth!

----------


## pauliticalfan

"I was just at a pharmacy here."

No $#@!!

----------


## rich34

If Paul got an equal amount of speaking time compared to these other dipsticks it wouldn't even be close.  This is rediculous.  I just hope the people of Iowa see this BS!  I don't reckon it's ever going to change.  Maybe after Iowa and NH and we got some of those to drop out it'll get a little better, but if they use these debates to allow say Bachmann to get back into the Iowa race this is going to be complete  and utter BS!

----------


## fisharmor

> Mitt: "States can do whatever they want to do." 
> Yeah, right. When did Mitt become a tenther?


I'm sure he'd be A-OK with a state converting to a communist collective if they wanted to, or picking random citizens for waterboarding just because some bureaucrat can't get is rocks off without watching people suffer.

----------


## ONUV

nobody cares about sawyer's illness haha

----------


## BucksforPaul

> Ron doesn't need to change his lines. The whole atmosphere around him changes.


+rep

----------


## squirekyle

NICE.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron paul is on fire tonight

----------


## hammy

Looks like more people hate the Drug War than we thought.

----------


## mport1

Biggest applause line of the night?

----------


## bluesc

YES

----------


## green73

lovely applause

----------


## coastie

damn, ABC-shoulda tried better to hide the audio reductions in Ron Paul's applause....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Trrruuuuuttttthhhhh bbbboooommmmmbbbbbbsssss!!

----------


## mport1

"All government is is force!"

----------


## Oddone

OMG Ron ON THE BALL!!!

----------


## hammy

DOMINANT

----------


## Lavitz

AND ANOTHER HOME RUN

----------


## ItztehBean

Grand Slam~ Ron Paul is summing it all up succintly and all these no-names are still making mess!!!

----------


## Diashi

*DEMOLIHEDDDD!!!!*

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul boss answer

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

EXCELLENT ANSWER. Ron-gasms everywhere!

----------


## NC5Paul

God damn he's good.

----------


## squirekyle

HE'S SLAMMING IT TONIGHT.

----------


## fisharmor

Oh Ron, I love you so much....
So much pure, unadulterated win in that answer.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Truth bomb indeed

----------


## green73

smack down city

----------


## bluesc

DOUBLE YES

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I LOVE THIS GUY!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## milo10

Ron is on fire!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

nailed

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I'm floored. Big applause lines!

----------


## mport1

Best Ron Paul debate performance ever?

----------


## jumpyg1258

That wasn't the question Rick...

----------


## Peace&Freedom

DR. Paul FINALLY asked a question about health care! And his response was so good he got applause at MID answer, and at the end!!!! NUKED IT!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron paul is winning this by a mile. he may not have answered as many questions as others but his answers have been home runs

----------


## JoshS

RON IS KILLING.

----------


## hammy

> Best Ron Paul debate performance ever?


Yes.

----------


## jsingh1022

Rick Perry has an undercover bromance with Ron Paul

----------


## robmpreston

LOL. Does anyone disagree with Congressman Paul? Perry chirps up to agree...

----------


## squirekyle

Perry is helping Ron, nice.  He knows he HAS to

----------


## ItztehBean

Santorum, Romney and now Perry is successfully manipulated by Dr. Paul!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Nice!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fermli

Ron Paul just became the leader of the party. awesome!

----------


## musicmax

> "I was just at a pharmacy here."
> 
> No $#@!!


Coffee meet keyboard!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Wholly corn... Mitt Romney is with Ron Paul on Israel. The world is ending.


Expect a campaign clarification, tomorrow.

----------


## Matthew Zak



----------


## bluesc

Populist Perry. Ugh.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> That wasn't the question Rick...


He's trying to steal Ron's thunder. He knows...

----------


## RPSupporter305

George tried to bait and got owned.

----------


## pipewerKz

> "I was just at a pharmacy here."
> 
> No $#@!!


Hilarious, I heard that and said the same thing.

----------


## justatrey

> Best Ron Paul debate performance ever?


YES. If not, it's certainly one of his best.

And I think I've watched them all since 2007.

----------


## ctiger2

Ron is just slaying it!

----------


## runamuck

Great performance!!!!! I love Ron

----------


## Diashi

God, am I glad the audience didn't reward Perry's hijacking of Paul's successful answer.

----------


## Oddone

Love that their Gov. Screamed out lol.

----------


## IterTemporis

The candidates were too afraid to go up against Ron Paul. That was lovely.

Instead, Perry had to brown nose.

----------


## green73

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwesome

----------


## ronpaulitician

Highlight would show Paul if he wasn't invisible.

----------


## Bruno

Unfortunately Gov. Branstad lied and we are like 16th or something.

----------


## musicmax

> LOL. Does anyone disagree with Congressman Paul? Perry chirps up to agree...


#WINNING

----------


## vechorik

Dr. Paul doesn't have to say much -- with others saying they AGREE with him

----------


## bluesc

They also said they wanted to hear more from Ron Paul.

----------


## gjdavis60

Only Ron ties the Republican angst against government back to our constitution and our founding principles.

----------


## twomp

Can someone screen shot ABC's questions please?

----------


## JoshS

OMG NO MENTION OF RON LMAO

----------


## pauladin

ron's best debate.

----------


## green73

Donna Brazile? WTF? Isn't she CNN?

----------


## squirekyle

> 


Is this what Gingrich did tonight or what Ron Paul did to the other candidates? LOL

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I have had an epiphany tonight........


We may seriously win this thing holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## musicmax

> Love that their Gov. Screamed out lol.


Throw out that guy who's disrupting the debate!

----------


## NC5Paul

Stop talking about Bachmann, etc. My God.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Reward the campaign for Ron's great performance tonight!

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## matt0611

I don't think any of these idiots mentioned Ron Paul a single time.

----------


## bluesc

Talking about Bachmann? Yeah, because Ron Paul isn't dominating.

----------


## PursuePeace

*RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## RPSupporter305

None of the questions that have been brought up relate to the polls on yahoo.

----------


## Diashi

> OMG NO MENTION OF RON LMAO


Post debate torture.

----------


## 69360

I think we are seeing the new leader of the GOP tonight.

----------


## Akus

Is the debate posted on youtube yet?
in its entirety?

----------


## green73

Haha Paul getting no mention from the talking ($#@!)heads.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Donna Brazile? WTF? Isn't she CNN?


Thats what I thought. 

She did say 2nd tier candidates "Bachmann, Perry, and to a lesser extent….Santorum"

Ron Paul frontrunner?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Wow, REWIND!!!!

----------


## ctiger2

It's funny how online during commercial breaks they NEVER mention Ron Paul. It's gonna be so funny when he takes IA in a landslide.

----------


## squirekyle

Oh my, Thank you LORD for answering our prayers!!!  this has been his best debate yet!!!  Slamming it out of the stadium!!!

----------


## ItztehBean

As soon as Ron Paul answered the question in a debate the whole debate fell apart. Ron Paul already won. Let's get over it.

----------


## mport1

Let's hope for one more home run for a strong finish!

----------


## eric4186

my god. they've mentioned every candidate but Paul, and Paul has been owning EVERYONE tonight. Maybe his best performance yet

----------


## Polskash

They replayed Ron's weaker answer of the segment hahahha.

----------


## Standing Liberty

How can any body not vote for Paul after
his ansewrs. No one but Paul.

----------


## NC5Paul

Between the moderators and these idiots they have talking during the breaks, this is by far the worst debate team yet. Still no mention of Paul. Unbelievable.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I don't think any of these idiots mentioned Ron Paul a single time.


I haven't heard them do it. I don't expect to. Not even after his killer answer on that last question.
This is the Newt & Romney show.

----------


## squirekyle

> It's funny how online during commercial breaks they NEVER mention Ron Paul. It's gonna be so funny when he takes IA in a landslide.


I noticed that, focusing a LOT on Bachmann, Romney and Gingrich in the "rewind" breaks

----------


## Hospitaller

I CANT STAND NEERA

I WANT TO PROJECTILE VOMIT WHEN SHE SPEAKS, I FEEL PHYSIOLOGICALLY SICK WHEN THESE TALKING HEADS TRY TO MOULD MY THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS WITH THIER BLANTANTLY STAGED PANELS.

/rant

----------


## JoshS

This is VERY telling. They haven't mentioned him once, they have been told not to mention him.

The fight begins. THEN THEY FIGHT YOU...

----------


## IterTemporis

"You haven't seen anyone else knock him (Newt) out.."

She must not be watching the same debate.

----------


## Jack Bauer

ABC is all in for Newt.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Throw out that guy who's disrupting the debate!


Perry called him out by name and without hesitation a Governor yelled out at a presidential debate... NOTHING FISHY AT ALL!

----------


## Fermli

> It's funny how online during commercial breaks they NEVER mention Ron Paul. It's gonna be so funny when he takes IA in a landslide.


first mention. you jinxed yourself =)

----------


## cornell

Have the talking heads even mentioned Ron Paul ONCE?!?!

----------


## ONUV

she thinks ron paul is adorable 

http://twitter.com/#!/yvettenbrown/s...08256982077442

----------


## bluesc

> Thats what I thought. 
> 
> She did say 2nd tier candidates "Bachmann, Perry, and to a lesser extent….Santorum"
> 
> Ron Paul frontrunner invisible?


FTFY

----------


## RP Supporter

The media including the post are already saying this is Newt's best debate yet.

Hope the attacks on him coming from all sides start to weaken him.

----------


## eric4186

> Have the talking heads even mentioned Ron Paul ONCE?!?!


not at all on this break. the previous break he got one in passing mention. that's it

----------


## Oddone

OMG they said Ron Paul LOL!

----------


## matt0611

Finally Ron Paul metioned!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Finally they mentioned Ron!

----------


## Dr.3D

> Is the debate posted on youtube yet?
> in its entirety?


It's not even over yet.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Speaking Turn Count
> 
> Gingrich - 6
> Romney - 8
> Paul - 4
> Perry - 4
> Bachmann - 8
> Santorum - 6
> 
> The man who is polling 2nd or 3rd in Iowa has the least time to speak. Corporate controlled news channel will spew propaganda and influence public perception. Times don't change.


They tend to let the more charismatic speakers talk more. It's about ratings. Ron speaks the truth and is right about 99% of things, but unfortunately he's not a very good public speaker. It's all about ratings for the media companies.

----------


## bluesc

Finally mentioning Ron Paul.

----------


## hammy

Rest of the GOP:

----------


## pauliticalfan

Finally a mention of Ron Paul.

----------


## Hospitaller

15 seconds on paul

STRAIGHT TO ROMNEY

----------


## Sweman

SHUT HIM UP!!!! HE MENTIONED RON PAUL!!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

OMG they just mentioned RP for the first time tonight during these commercial breaks.

----------


## NC5Paul

There he is! A mention of the good doctor and big MO!

----------


## ZanZibar

Is it just me, or is this debate very dull?

----------


## Standing Liberty

> The media including the post are already saying this is Newt's best debate yet.
> 
> Hope the attacks on him coming from all sides start to weaken him.


This is newts worst so far.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Talking heads finally mention RP ("trending up" in polls). Then back to Newt & Mitt.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, as soon as they mention Ron Paul, the douche bag feels compelled to remind everyone to focus on Romney and Gingrich.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh! Oh! This is tailor made for Ron Paul!

----------


## Adrock

I wish Ron could tie in how all these areas in the private sector that have inflated prices (education, housing, medical care) is due to Federal government intervention and the Federal Reserve. Talk about the other side of the equation with regard to lowering costs.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Trivial question

----------


## Polskash

ABC has had bull$#@! questions.

----------


## ctiger2

Frothy thinks he's going for Newt's VP.  lol!

----------


## RPSupporter305

The rest of media will have to take notice of Paul and wouldn't be surprised if ABC gets blasted for ignoring him in the upcoming days.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I hate these stupid questions.

----------


## wgadget

> OMG they just mentioned RP for the first time tonight during these commercial breaks.


It sounds like he's blowing their charts up.

----------


## Diashi

No one cares Santorum.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

RP loves RP

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoa!

----------


## green73

Haha Perry!

----------


## jsingh1022

Rick Perry shouting out Ron Paul... wahahaha

----------


## matt0611

Perry loves Paul! The Fed, yes!

----------


## cpike

Hahaha THANK YOU PERRY

----------


## NC5Paul

Perry giving Ron props

----------


## ItztehBean

Did Perry now spoke about the FED?

----------


## RPSupporter305

Rick Perry for VP?

lol jk

----------


## rideurlightning

Wow at Rick lol

----------


## Oddone

YES! Thank you RICK PERRY! I HATE YOU BUT THANK YOU!

----------


## Polskash

WTF is going on?!

----------


## green73

Awesome!

----------


## thehungarian

Holy $#@!.

----------


## squirekyle

Perry is saluting Paul.   OH MY!!!

----------


## The_Ruffneck

wtf perry talking about the fed

----------


## goldwater's ghost

perry with nice words for ron paul

----------


## JoshS

Perry has a brain?

I don't even...

----------


## Patrick Henry

good on Perry

----------


## mport1

Wow, Perry interested in the Fed because of Paul.  I call BS, but that is awesome.

----------


## sailingaway

from Bret Baier:




> Ron Paul is more than just formidable in iowa - he's a contender RT @BourbonDemocrat @Bret_Baier Ron Paul is gaining so much momentum and support, but never loosing it. Unlike the rest. #IowaDebate @RonPaul

----------


## Fermli

A LEADER AMONG MEN. AWESOME

----------


## pauliticalfan

Thank you Rick Perry.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I dislike Perry considerably less right now.

----------


## bluesc

Nice mention from Perry.

----------


## donnay

OMG!  Perry is such a liar!!

----------


## jclay2

Before this debate, rick perry didn't even know about the federal reserve...lol

----------


## 69360

Perry just plugged Ron. Head assplode.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Haha he looks so happy!

This is amazing. This revolution is really happening! It's such an incredible feeling! WE ARE DOING THIS THING EVERYONE. KEEP FIGHTING!

----------


## Diashi

You can't teach Paul anything about policy. He teaches you.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> I have had an epiphany tonight........
> 
> 
> We may seriously win this thing holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How? He's being ignored. If you asked americans who watched this debate to write down the names of the candidates, they would have said "Romney, Gingrich, Perry, Bachmann, Santorum... um.... is that it?"

----------


## PierzStyx

Rick Perry, got the Ron Paul TRUTHBOMB dropped on him and it worked!

----------


## Sweman

Oh Ricky...

----------


## jumpyg1258

Did Rick Perry just admit that Ron Paul is the most knowledgeable on economic issues on stage inadvertently?

----------


## Joe3113

Ron Paul taught every scum bag on that stage about the FED

----------


## libertyfanatic

> WTF is going on?!


They know he will win

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney loves Ron Paul Supporters

----------


## IterTemporis

Hah!

----------


## jsingh1022

Perry and Romney both shouted out Paul... wahhaa

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## cpike

Now Mitt?!? Wow.

----------


## cdc482

hell yeah!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## matt0611

they all want to be Ron's VP lol!

----------


## jsteilKS

I think Paul needs to send Perry some free bananas for that.  Wait now Romney needs some free bananas.

----------


## ZanZibar

Bret Beir praises RP: http://twitter.com/#!/Bret_Baier/sta...07584920358912

----------


## green73

Put these Ron Paul comments in the youtube!!

----------


## Diashi

*HOLY S**T*

----------


## libertyfanatic

World is upside down

----------


## JoshS

MITT ROMNEY??

WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN,......

----------


## Lavitz

Wow, Perry AND Romney explicitly praising Ron. What's going on here?

----------


## hammy

DID RP GET TWO SHOUTOUTS ALREADY!??!

----------


## Fermli

WOW THIS IS REMARKABLE

I AM DUMBFOUNDED

----------


## Oddone

ROFL Ron Paul +2

----------


## 69360

Now Romney admits we are winning. What is this?

----------


## squirekyle

Now Romney!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

this is getting scary

----------


## cdc482

Right when I thought Perry only exists to steal votes from Paul...

----------


## unknown

Ron Paul Army baby.

----------


## Diashi

WHAT PLANET IS THIS??!?

----------


## NC5Paul

Holy $#@! Mittens giving props, too?!

----------


## mport1

Now Mitt praises Ron and his supporters? Has hell frozen over?

----------


## RJB

Romney Perry with their suck up to Paul: BARF

----------


## wgadget

Mitt praises Ron Paul and US.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Somebody pinch me. This can't be real.

----------


## KramerDSP

I am dreaming. Oh my god.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul applauds us, and we applaud you Ron. Love that guy.

----------


## vechorik

ALL candidates trying to suck-up Ron Paul voters

----------


## Patrick Henry

Mitt?

----------


## jkob

Perry and Romney both giving shout outs to Ron Paul... interesting...

----------


## goldwater's ghost

romney with a shout out to the ron paul people! lol.

----------


## ItztehBean

This debate is so weird... in a good way...

----------


## Bruno

Are we in bizarro world here with the last two compliments to Ron?

----------


## cdc482

Best debate EVAR!

----------


## bluesc

Wow. Ron better have a good answer.

----------


## ctiger2

Perry and Romney pandering to the grassroots... sowy guys...

----------


## fisharmor

So.... very.... confused.......
Is this really happening?  They're all name-dropping Paul?

----------


## green73

I'll say it again, to the Youtubers: Put these Ron Paul comments in the youtube!!

----------


## samsung1

Ron Paul mentioned by Perry and Romney

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Guys, I honestly think Rick Perry is genuine about the FED and the gold standard. He might not be bright enough to fully understand the solutions, but I definitely think he's interested.

----------


## jumpyg1258

OMG and now Mittens is admitting that Ron Paul has big support?  Is the apocalypse going to occur soon?

----------


## IterTemporis

Is Gingrich going to praise Paul..? Will it be 3 for 3? Stay tuned.

----------


## wgadget

Go, Newt. Suck up to the Iowa Governor.

----------


## Joe3113

NEWT MUST NOW PAY HOMAGE!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron Paul applauds us, and we applaud you Ron. Love that guy.


I would love a picture of that. He looked so happy!

----------


## brushfire

Wuuut?  LOL  Perry and Romney giving props to Ron Paul.  Wonder who/what Ron will say.  I couldn't think of anyone/anything.

----------


## tfurrh

Is this real life!?

----------


## gjdavis60

They all know who the conscience of the conservative movement is.

----------


## green73

> Best debate EVAR!


this

----------


## Standing Liberty

is it a full moon?

----------


## bluesc

No mention from Newt on the fed?

----------


## RPSupporter305

So will ABC still ignore Ron?

----------


## wgadget

> ALL candidates trying to suck-up Ron Paul voters


This is probably the sorry truth. They only want our votes.

----------


## Fr3shjive

> Best debate EVAR!


+1

----------


## Jack Bauer

> Is this real life!?


Or is this just fantasy.

----------


## Diashi

HOHOHOHOOO!

----------


## IterTemporis

(:

----------


## matt0611

Lol I love Ron Paul!

----------


## hammy

RON CRUSHES IT

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Is Gingrich going to praise Paul..? Will it be 3 for 3? Stay tuned.


After 'Serial Hypocrisy' ? No way in hell...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron just won.

----------


## bluesc

AWESOME!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

newt "if we do survive?" iran? really

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt on the jock of Branstad.

----------


## RJB

LOL after Perry and Romney Kissing RP's Butt, Newt Kisses up to Rick and Rick.

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul #winning

----------


## thehighwaymanq

THIS IS THE BEST NIGHT EVER!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Mitt praises Ron Paul and US.


Paultards FTW!!

----------


## ItztehBean

That's it. This secured Ronny P's victory for IA!

----------


## Hospitaller

Ron is speaking, moderators que to cough

----------


## Lavitz

RON PAUL BEST ANSWER AGAIN.

----------


## braane

"If we survive it" -- Newt Gingrich...

So he agrees... our policy in the Middle East is destructive.

----------


## eduardo89

> newt "if we do survive?" iran? really


Did newt just say Iran could beat the us?

----------


## PierzStyx

And that si RP accepting his accolades! BOOOOOOM!!!!!!

----------


## vechorik

Wonderful Dr. Paul -- about when it comes to freedom -- everyone comes his way

----------


## Diashi

B-E-A-UTIFUL!

----------


## green73

God, I love Ron Paul.

----------


## bluesc

Dammit Ron, you're so awesome.

----------


## IterTemporis

Big smile on my face (:.

----------


## Fr3shjive

> Ron is speaking, moderators que to cough


Every damn time.

----------


## coastie

BEST $#@!ING ANSWER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOD I LOVE THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




RON PAUL 2012

----------


## mport1

Holy crap Ron Paul is my hero!  I'm going to donate some more money tonight.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

FFS.

9-9-9 lives on. STFU Bachmann.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Bachmann pandering to Cain voters again

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cain?

----------


## milo10

IS THIS GUY REAL????  I can't believe how good Ron's answers are tonight.

----------


## pauladin

bachmann the panderer.

----------


## hammy

NEIN NEIN NEIN

----------


## jkob

pander harder Michele

----------


## ZanZibar

Governor Buddy Romer praising Ron Paul:

http://twitter.com/#!/BuddyRoemer/st...09834086522880

----------


## brushfire

Bachmann... BLAAAA... F'n cain wh0re.

----------


## IterTemporis

I thought this would be the first debate without 9-9-9...

----------


## jumpyg1258

I guess the broad didn't realize that the question said a person on stage, Cain is not on stage.

----------


## tempest

But you said 666 ms Bachmann. So it's a bit disingenuous of you to prop up Cain's 999 now.

----------


## parocks

Bachmann: most people are stupid.

----------


## samsung1

BAchmann pandering to cain supporters

----------


## wgadget

Bachmann had her lips botoxed. They look puffy. Ew.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Will Paul be mentioned by the talking heads now that he's dominated this final session?

----------


## green73

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwesome!

----------


## yatez112

Wow. Ron was really upbeat and didn't really stumble with words at all. Very well spoken!

----------


## rideurlightning

I'm still in awe right now.

----------


## eduardo89

I guess Michele went black...

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Did newt just say Iran could beat the us?


 thats what he implied. maybe i can borrow 10 grand from romney so i can bet newt that isnt going to happen

----------


## Fermli

i think i just jizzed my pants over this debate

----------


## thehighwaymanq

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

REWARD THE MAN!

----------


## hueylong

Awesome close by Dr. Paul!

----------


## unconsious767

More mentions of Ron Paul tonight on ABC than in all the history of ABC.

----------


## Diashi

Paul just said that anybody bickering in politics is messing up. He NEVER bickers on stage. Such a great non-direct accusation to the other candidates. 

This man is our President!

----------


## matt0611

How did Gingrich win? He did terrible, his worst yet.

----------


## IterTemporis

"I think Gingrich won."

...

----------


## fisharmor

Talking heads now proclaiming Gingrich the winner. Too bad the public realizes you're full of $#@!.

----------


## TexasJake

Ron Paul just KILLED that answer and looked like the clear winner.

----------


## asurfaholic

bachmann has lost any credibility she ever had with that answer

the cain train crashed. she was SO out of the loop...

----------


## eduardo89

Alright ladies, it's time to slam the polls now!

----------


## squirekyle

I may actually donate money now, this was an awesome debate for Ron, even though he didn't get as much time as Romney or Gingrich, the record is what matters, and I'm pretty sure he has that.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Cheers to $25 dollars going to Ron tonight!

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## green73

Hahaha talking ($#@!)heads don't mention Paul, go on, discredit yourselves even further...

----------


## RPSupporter305

Suskind is a joke.

----------


## KingNothing

What an awesome guy!  Ron RULES!  AWESOME answer wrapping up an AWESOME debate.  Excellent job, Ron!

----------


## Jack Bauer

The same Bachman who called 999 666 has mentioned it three times tonight!

Talk about sucking up!

----------


## Diashi

Did the commentators just say Gingrich didn't get attacked...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

"Gingrich won because he didn't lose"

"Gingrich didn't get attacked"

Did we watch the same debate?

----------


## TheTexan

Is this debate real?  Or is this a youtube dramatization made by a RP supporter~

----------


## Oddone

wow.. They are ignoring ROn Pal againa nd pretending Newt did amazing and won the debate.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Dang it. I reached my daily tweet limit. Whatever that is.

This was fun folks. Newt played his smooth politician game, but Ron Paul did well.

----------


## coastie

Gingrich won, "by far the best on last question"...WTF, these people watching another debate????

----------


## 69360

There is no way the talking heads can spin this to the grinch, he got slammed all over the stage by everyone.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

ABC is losing all kinds of credibility lol

----------


## anewvoice

Gingrich, Gingrich, Gingrich,  blah ABC

----------


## opinionatedfool

Yeah, the media is picking Newt. Disgusting.

----------


## green73

Ok, I'll be the first: toobz?

----------


## vechorik

Commentator suck-up to Newt is making me sick. They are anti-Romney is what's the deal.

----------


## TheTexan

> "Gingrich won because he didn't lose"
> 
> "Gingrich didn't get attacked"
> 
> Did we watch the same debate?


The abc internet stream commercial-filler people have been pushing Gingrich so hard it's ridiculous... just ignore them lol, they are internet only~

----------


## Endthefednow

the talking heads all are saying that the grinch has won the debate.

----------


## JoshS

They just said, "Newt didn't really get attacked tonight."

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I don't understand these people at the round table..."Newt not only won but enhanced his position." "Newt wasn't attacked."

I don't think we were watching the same debate....

It's so evident Ron won...strongest debate yet.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Gingrich taking a picture with Romney? WTF

----------


## gjdavis60

Can we please bottle this performance?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*HOME RUN Ron PAUL!*

----------


## jsingh1022

These talking heads are the worst.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Laura Ingraham via FB just now: "Prob best debate for Perry so far".

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## squirekyle

They're saying Newt won, what kind of junk is this??

----------


## Austin

Wow, 5 commentators just said Gingrich came off as the winner because he didn't get hurt at all in the debate. One or two even said he didn't get attacked!

Wow.

EDIT: Make that 6.

----------


## ZanZibar

Win Win Win!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Gingrich won, "by far the best on last question"...WTF, these people watching another debate????


How are these fools even on TV????????????? Gingrich won?????? 

If Ron Paul had a little more time, he def would have looked better. But he did great!

----------


## InTradePro

Ron's final reply was a bit poor. It would of been better if said he likes everyone and that even a difference of opinion is what you get in a free society.

----------


## milo10

Post-debate analysis is almost always bad, but this is the worst I have ever seen.

Gingrich got hurt badly, Mitt to a lesser degree.  Ron Paul kicked ass, while Santorum, Perry, and Bachmann probably raised their stock a little.

They are saying pretty much the opposite.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Bachmann should have thanked Paul for campaigning for her in her last reelection, which arguably saved her from defeat (AND THE LAST QUESTION WAS ABOUT THANKING ANOTHER CANDIDATE ON THE STAGE). Instead she pandered to Cain (whose tax plan she had compared to the antichrist when he was running).

----------


## TheTexan

> They're saying Newt won, what kind of junk is this??


What did you expect?  It's the media...  I think it's _perfectly_ obvious to all who watched that RP slammed this debate, and I think it'll show through in the end

----------


## cornell

I could see them saying that Ron Paul won, or maybe even Bachmann and Perry since I feel that they enhanced their positions and the media is always looking for someone new to hype....

But GINGRICH!?!?! Seriously?!?!?!

What a joke lol.

----------


## TheTexan

> Ron's final reply was a bit poor. He should just said that he likes everyone and that even a difference of opinion is what you get in s free society.


It was kind of an arrogant answer... but I like seeing that side of Ron, we don't get to see that side very often I thought it was good

----------


## kylejack

Ron Paul's getting lots of good response on Twitter. Local ABC channel linked a video of his telling people what to do response.

----------


## wgadget

Wow, are Newt and the Media Spin Team gonna be stunned when Romney LOSES IOWA.

----------


## PierzStyx

I want to punch every single one of these post-debate "reporters" in their face. And I usually don't support hitting women. They are SO slanted. They were basically forming a metaphorical Human Centipede all the way up to Newt's arse.

----------


## Oddone

> Ron's final reply was a bit poor. He should just said that he likes everyone and that even a difference of opinion is what you get in s free society.


Disagree - I think most here will.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I luv this.  it's too obvious.  they are going to lose zombies over this.  lots of them.

----------


## kpitcher

Who's bombing the yahoo poll, some romney bots? h ttp://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/ paul likability is 8%, down 17% (Not sure the timescales used)

----------


## gmc1988

Gingrich is definitely the media's chosen candidate, based on the post debate coverage. The propaganda is pathetic.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Pumping up Bachmann. Disgusting. I saw this coming though.

----------


## ONUV

talking head media bias begins

----------


## orenbus

Current Map:


Top 7 States - Registered by State:


*IOWA Has Taken Top Spot* ...Sweet Caroline...good times never seem so good...




Register Today!

http://ronpaulcountry.com/user/register

http://www.ronpaulcountry.com/launch

----------


## Polskash

This analysis is absurd lmao. They haven't even mentioned Ron at all.

----------


## Diashi

> They just said, "Newt didn't really get attacked tonight."


In a spelling bee, that's how you spell BULL$#@!

----------


## Liberty4life

They are fighting hard against the inevitable, they are trying to sway public opinion enough to steal it.  We need a LANDSLIDE

Remember ABC is liberal, and their ultimate goal is to get Obama reelected

----------


## rideurlightning

> I could see them saying that Ron Paul won, or maybe even Bachmann and Perry since I feel that they enhanced their positions and the media is always looking for someone new to hype....
> 
> But GINGRICH!?!?! Seriously?!?!?!
> 
> What a joke lol.


Well don't forget that ABC is liberal. Pushing Gingrich guarantees Obama's reelection.

----------


## bluesc

> It was kind of an arrogant answer... but I like seeing that side of Ron, we don't get to see that side very often I thought it was good


It was historically factual, as Newt would say. I loved the answer.

----------


## ctiger2

Gingrich wins it! time to go home...

----------


## Standing Liberty

Did these assclowns see the same debate. the msm will choose for us. f$&@ these mfers.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Everyone should donate to Ron Paul to show support for him tonight.

These ABC people are driving me nutz!!! How stupid. Newt Gingrich won, Newt Gingrich won, blah, blah blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cdc482

> I luv this.  it's too obvious.  they are going to lose zombies over this.  lots of them.


lol. that made me laugh.

----------


## svobody

HAHAHA they cannot mention Ron Paul's name he's in 2nd in the state! THIS IS HILARIOUS

----------


## PursuePeace

> *HOME RUN Ron PAUL!*

----------


## Ronulus

They are going to try and boost frothy and bachmann some.

----------


## smithtg

the msm reads off teleprompters

----------


## mport1

If Ron Paul performed like this all the time he would be at 50%

----------


## tempest

The media is spinning this as if Romney's 10K bet to Perry was a gaffe. To me as I heard it it was nothing like that, it sounded nothing more than a rhetorical device to push Perry. But apparently it's looking like the media is gonna to repeat and rince that and blow it up to the point of claiming (eventually) that that was the reason that dictated the outcome of the primary

----------


## Verrater

Ron Paul nailed this debate. Nailed it.
Everyone i know is complementing him.
What an excellent note to go into the caucus with.

----------


## jclay2

The post debate commentary is hilarious. I have not heard one mention of Paul yet.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

any links to post-debate polls, folks?

----------


## Patrick Henry

I have to admit respect towards Perry. It took courage to bring up the Fed like he did IMO. Even going so far as to say that it is the main cause of our economic problems.

----------


## Jack Bauer

WOW!

They all can't be this blind to just keep mentioning Gingrich when he was NOT even TOP THREE!!! (Bachmann, Paul and Perry were top 3 IMO)

Does everyone of these ABC $#@!heads get the talking points memo?

----------


## smithtg

ron is smoking the abcnews poll

----------


## wgadget

Steele_Michael Michael Steele 
Paul: "You're in big trouble if you need the government to protect you from yourself." #iowadebate. True that Brotha!

----------


## jcarcinogen

Did these ABC stooges watch the same debate?

----------


## EWM

Conveniently leaving out Ron Paul. They must HATE how well he did.

----------


## Polskash

They have literally talked about everyone!

----------


## runamuck

They literally don't say his name..... It's like "those we don't speak of"

----------


## milo10

> The media is spinning this as if Romney's 10K bet to Perry was a gaffe. To me as I heard it it was innocent rhetoric but the media is gonna to repeat and rince that and blow it up to the point of claiming (eventually) that that was the reason that dictated the outcome of the primary


Yes, count on the media to focus on something so incredibly inconsequential.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ron Paul nailed this debate. Nailed it.
> Everyone i know is complementing him.
> What an excellent note to go into the caucus with.


Ditto.  Pretty interesting change of events.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Post-debate analysis is almost always bad, but this is the worst I have ever seen.
> 
> Gingrich got hurt badly, Mitt to a lesser degree.  Ron Paul kicked ass, while Santorum, Perry, and Bachmann probably raised their stock a little.
> 
> They are saying pretty much the opposite.


Gingrich got beat up all debate, but he'll come out of it just fine because the media will rush him in, put make up on his swollen face, and tell him he's a champoin. That's what people remember.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## KramerDSP

Donna Brazille just spoke in code on national TV.

"This race will come down to two words in the next week. Consistent conservative"

She then namedrops Santorum and Bachmann and ends with "Two words. Consistent Conservative".

In light of her comment where she said "I agree with Ron Paul on a lot", I could have sworn she meant Ron Paul the entire time but was not allowed to say his name.

----------


## gmc1988

> Well don't forget that ABC is liberal. Pushing Gingrich guarantees Obama's reelection.


VERY true. They know Newt can't beat Obama. Neither can Romney for that matter, but I digress.

----------


## bluesc

> Steele_Michael Michael Steele 
> Paul: "You're in big trouble if you need the government to protect you from yourself." #iowadebate. True that Brotha!


I wish that man were still the chairman of the RNC.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Yeah this shows you how corrupt and in-bed Corporate Media is in this fascist establishment game. NEWT did not win this... though AMY WALTER and Company saw to giving Orange Face and Koolaid Chucky as much time as possible

----------


## opinionatedfool

> If Ron Paul performed like this all the time he would be at 50%


Amen to that. I'm curious how much time he got compared to Newt and Romney, oh wait, aren't they really the same person?

----------


## Bruno

Here Ron Paul is going to win the state in a few weeks, and ABC isn't even talking about him afterwards.

----------


## jsteilKS

This debate has three of my friends registering republican and asking for a ride to the primary voting location to cast a vote for Congressman Paul.  Looks like three friends are going to get a free dinner afterwards.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Who was Newt winking to on the stage a couple times?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

it's a sports event haha the commenters are sportscasters

----------


## donnay

Newt is a consistent neo-con artist.

----------


## matt0611

> They literally don't say his name..... It's like "those we don't speak of"


Its disgusting ins't it?

If on the last question if they were all saying they learned from Newt, or Perry, or Romney, they would all be talking about this. Now they don't even mention it.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Spread the word about donating on Twitter. I tweeted too many times today and twitter said I reached my daily tweet limit. UGH!!! I was @2012_GOP

----------


## Razmear

http://www.whatmormonsbelieve.org/mormons_gambling.html

The Mormon Church has always opposed gambling in every form, including government-sponsored lotteries.

Mormon prophets and leaders have counseled the members over time, to avoid gambling of any type. Doing so, leads one away from righteousness and into the hands of Satan.

--
In case you were wondering about Mitt's $10,000 bet...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Even two of the friken candidates on stage gave this thing to Ron Paul how the hell can these pundits still ignore him?!~?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?

----------


## braane

From twitter:

JoshuaatAtlas Joshua McKee
#RonPaul is not a conservative, but he is consistent #thankGod

?????Uhhh... some people never cease to amaze me

----------


## green73

These talking heads are something else. How can the slaves not wake up?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

all they see is the perry and thrust.  they never address any of the actual arguments.  of anybody.

----------


## affa

I'm watching on DVR so am behind. 

Ron Paul on the oath of office was the best answer I've ever heard in a debate.  I seriously rewound it 3 times.  I called my wife in to hear it.  I said, out loud to myself 'holy crap ron paul just won the presidency' (please be true, but that was how powerful that answer was).

Wow.
Wow.
I still have the rest of the debate to watch, but that was epic.

----------


## brushfire

I wonder if Jon Stewart is watching this commentary...

----------


## EWM

Newt won?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Stupid $#@!!

----------


## TheTexan

Heh they are desperately trying to push Gingrich... *desperately*...   won't work.

----------


## 69360

The talking heads haven't mentioned Ron once post debate. This is insanity

----------


## jclay2

Newt vs Mitt...Mitt vs Newt How people can't see the msm propoganda is unreal. They are desperately trying to frame the debate for the sheeple voters.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Yep, not ONE mention of Ron Paul in post debate.

----------


## RPSupporter305

GEORGE TALKING ABOUT SOBRIETY. Everyone on that station is drunk.

----------


## zade

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...s-dec-10-2011/

debate highlights

----------


## GunnyFreedom

woooow does "ABC" beach from the brain? haha

----------


## ronpaulitician

Andrew Sullivan:



> 10.54 pm. Tapper is playing up the $10,000 Romney bet - and I suspect he's right to. It leapt out at me, along with the "Newt Romney" line from Bachmann. Other than that, Newt wins; Romney loses; Paul rises. Have yourself a shot. I sure will.
> 
> 10.50 pm. So this is the end? Or not the end? Does Sawyer get to talk some more? That last round was congenial, like a group hug on American Idol. I think both Gingrich and Paul emerged the strongest frm this debate, while Romney failed to do or say anything to change the dynamic of his listless campaign. So ... Gingrich could well win Iowa. I don't see the trajectory changing any tonight.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Shills over at ABC.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Based on this chart, Ron Paul and Rick Perry have been talked about the most during the debate. 

http://trendistic.indextank.com/ron-...orum/_24-hours

----------


## TheTexan

NewtRomney.. I did like that.. I think that's the theme that's going to stick from this debate

----------


## VegasPatriot

> I'm watching on DVR so am behind. 
> 
> Ron Paul on the oath of office was the best answer I've ever heard in a debate.  I seriously rewound it 3 times.  I called my wife in to hear it.  I said, out loud to myself 'holy crap ron paul just won the presidency' (please be true, but that was how powerful that answer was).
> 
> Wow.
> Wow.
> I still have the rest of the debate to watch, but that was epic.


+rep

----------


## pipewerKz

> From twitter:
> 
> JoshuaatAtlas Joshua McKee
> #RonPaul is not a conservative, but he is consistent #thankGod
> 
> ?????Uhhh... some people never cease to amaze me


Right...

Wikipedia: One scoring method published in the American Journal of Political Science found Paul the most conservative of all 3,320 members of Congress from 1937 to 2002.

----------


## milo10

> VERY true. They know Newt can't beat Obama. Neither can Romney for that matter, but I digress.


To be honest, what I think the Obama campaign feels is that Gingrich is a dream opponent, Romney is a much tougher challenge, and Ron Paul would be less of a challenge, but would make for a really uncomfortable campaign with the issues he'd bring up.

They are right on the first two, but partly wrong on Paul.  Ron will destroy Obama in the general election.

----------


## KramerDSP

ThePalinPatriot Ray 
I like Ron Paul. Starting to get it. It's just that his foreign policy makes me nervous.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Who was Newt winking to on the stage a couple times?


Someone else to have an affair with?

----------


## Standing Liberty

The post debate blackout is beyond obvious. 
I just hope the voters saw the debate and ignore
the agenda driven media.

----------


## vechorik

> http://www.whatmormonsbelieve.org/mormons_gambling.html
> 
> The Mormon Church has always opposed gambling in every form, including government-sponsored lotteries.
> 
> Mormon prophets and leaders have counseled the members over time, to avoid gambling of any type. Doing so, leads one away from righteousness and into the hands of Satan.
> 
> --
> In case you were wondering about Mitt's $10,000 bet...


Thank you -- shows how religious he is, doesn't it?

----------


## Harry96

I'm pretty sure I heard them call Gingrich the "inevitable nominee."

----------


## Endthefednow

*Ron Paul Winning*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> ABC is losing all kinds of credibility lol


ABC had credibility to lose? What did I miss? Did they do something right since their infamous "lone, hapless RP supporter" photo?

----------


## georgiaboy

> HAHAHA they cannot mention Ron Paul's name he's in 2nd in the state! THIS IS HILARIOUS


The blatant disregard and not saying the name Ron Paul just has to be plainly obvious to any honest observer, right?  The media's game is o.v.e.r.

----------


## Bruno

Newt's ad just ran then one from Restore our Future Inc. slamming him for 60 seconds.

----------


## gmc1988

Newt was attacked multiple times for half of the debate, and ABC news is actually claim that he didn't get attacked at all and came out looking good? Give me a break! Did they forget the "Newt Romney" comparison that fast?

----------


## WD-NY

> Donna Brazille just spoke in code on national TV.
> 
> "This race will come down to two words in the next week. Consistent conservative"
> 
> She then namedrops Santorum and Bachmann and ends with "Two words. Consistent Conservative".
> 
> In light of her comment where she said "I agree with Ron Paul on a lot", I could have sworn she meant Ron Paul the entire time but was not allowed to say his name.


Donna Brazille was talking to us - "Consistent Conservative" is code for "Ron Paul"

----------


## wgadget

LOL  The media douches are trying to make the Iowa governor endorse Newt.

He wouldn't.

----------


## kylejack

Mittens praised Ron because he wants Ron to take Iowa from Newt.

----------


## ctiger2

johnsberman: telling spin from Romney insider, "Ron Paul had a great night..." Wow #IowaDebate [via Twitter]


Poll links?

----------


## Epic

Fox News just said that Ron Paul is 4th or below in IOWA!

This is getting ridiculous...

----------


## pipewerKz

Turn off the post debate crap, watch it later on Mox.

They enjoyed our viewership during the debate to see Ron Paul, now we don't care. I closed it as soon as the debate ended because I heard "Newt clearly won."

::clicks [X]::

----------


## randomname

> Who was Newt winking to on the stage a couple times?


His mistress

----------


## Son of Detroit

On fox some lady and some guy called Ron an isolationist and that his ceiling is at 10%.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Right...
> 
> Wikipedia: One scoring method published in the American Journal of Political Science found Paul the most conservative of all 3,320 members of Congress from 1937 to 2002.


OMG no way, he's the most conservative member for 70+ years. That. Is. AMAZING.

----------


## AGRP

Gingrich got so *SKEWERED* by Paul that everyone was laughing (I thought they needed to call 911) on his Fanny connection and ABC _still_ had the balls to claim he stood out from the pack.  Paul knocked so many questions out of the park; especially the one about the saying something nice.  Anyone with two eyes could see that Ron stood out from the pack.  Not only did he own (even with less time), but he was charming!

----------


## vechorik

I have screen shots of ABC poll questions with answers showing --- who wanted them?
How to get them to you?

----------


## KingNothing

> Who was Newt winking to on the stage a couple times?


A future ex Mrs. Gingrich.

----------


## wgadget

These media douches appear downcast.  I guess they don't like the results of their poll.

LOL

----------


## bluesc

> Fox News just said that Ron Paul is 4th or below in IOWA!
> 
> This is getting ridiculous...


wat

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Newt's ad just ran then one from Restore our Future Inc. slamming him for 60 seconds.


Awsome! You're so lucky to be in Iowa!!!!!!!!

----------


## braane

Fox News just attacked Ron Paul hard. 

"How good is Ron Paul doing in Iowa... polls show him in a solid third... and how does he jump up there?" 

"I don't think he is doing even that well in Iowa..." 
"Also, he has a cap of 10%"... 

End segment

"Wait, one more thing -- He's an isolationist"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Ron Paul owned this debate.  The more they try and tell people otherwise, the more we will grow.  That's where the 2007-8 engine was.  This is gonna be amazing

----------


## georgiaboy

> I luv this.  it's too obvious.  they are going to lose zombies over this.  lots of them.


yes.

----------


## mport1

> Fox News just said that Ron Paul is 4th or below in IOWA!
> 
> This is getting ridiculous...


Wow, what the hell?  I hope we can get a clip of that.

----------


## AJ187

Local ABC coverage in MN followed national to a T and had no mention of Paul in the debate.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Fox News just said that Ron Paul is 4th or below in IOWA!
> 
> This is getting ridiculous...


How stupid. He is in first, or tied for first. Fox's polls are so unreliable!

----------


## green73

WTF? Ben Smith's Ron Paul tweet--which was RTed 60+ times last I looked (about an hour ago)--is now only stating it's been Rted 36 times. BUll$#@!!

----------


## Ronulus

Fox News just had people saying Paul has hit his ceiling at 10% and his effort in Iowa is actually very poor. 

THOSE $#@!ERS!

----------


## Oddone

LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.

----------


## evadmurd

Just 1% at a time is all we need guys and gals.  Plenty of time.  Slow and steady will definitely win this race.

----------


## parocks

Gambling


The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints is opposed to gambling, including lotteries sponsored by governments. Church leaders have encouraged Church members to join with others in opposing the legalization and government sponsorship of any form of gambling.



http://lds.org/ldsorg/v/index.jsp?lo...004d82620aRCRD

Mormons might want to know that Romney is not a good Mormon.  Perhaps they might want to try Huntsman?


http://www.whatmormonsbelieve.org/mormons_gambling.html

Mormons do believe that they shouldn't participate or encourage others to gamble.

----------


## eric4186

wow. just wow. this is outrageous.

----------


## TheTexan

The media has tried the subtle approach when attacking or ignoring Ron Paul... now they're going with 100% blatant lol.

Not gonna work!!!

----------


## Fr3shjive

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


lol. good luck with that.

----------


## Sullivan*

> Fox News just attacked Ron Paul hard. 
> 
> "How good is Ron Paul doing in Iowa... polls show him in a solid third... and how does he jump up there?" 
> 
> "I don't think he is doing even that well in Iowa..." 
> "Also, he has a cap of 10%"... 
> 
> End segment
> 
> "Wait, one more thing -- He's an isolationist"


Dorothy Robinowitz

----------


## braane

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


No one understands us. They think they have us pegged, but really they don't get it. Sometimes I wonder if they ever will. Maybe when Ron is President.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> A future ex Mrs. Gingrich.


ouch

----------


## Oddone

What a load of BS. We would never vote for him haha..

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Guys, they (the MSM) are hitting us hard! 

Its seriously on. They (the MSM) are very very scared.

----------


## JoshS

they're in the fighting stage now. this is a good sign, we're almost there.

----------


## evadmurd

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


Ain't going to happen.  No One But Paul!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


Hahahaha! Yeah, us Paulites will switch to Romney. I smiled for the first time during this STUPID after show.

----------


## jclay2

> lol. good luck with that.


When hell freezes over and Ron Paul is appointed Fed Chairman.

----------


## Ronulus

Just saw this on twitter:
Gov. Buddy Roemer
@BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
I think Ron Paul has the most substance. We don't agree on everything, but he's consistent. Has integrity. #iowadebate

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Gambling
> 
> 
> The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints is opposed to gambling, including lotteries sponsored by governments. Church leaders have encouraged Church members to join with others in opposing the legalization and government sponsorship of any form of gambling.
> 
> 
> 
> http://lds.org/ldsorg/v/index.jsp?lo...004d82620aRCRD
> 
> Mormons might want to know that Romney is not a good Mormon.  Perhaps they might want to try Huntsman?


Nice!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Frothy is going insane on ABC.

He just said that we need to make this election about removing Barack Obama, not the character of our nominee.

Really.  I am floored.

----------


## brushfire

> Guys, they (the MSM) are hitting us hard! 
> 
> Its seriously on. They (the MSM) are very very scared.


Bllllowwwback....

----------


## Standing Liberty

The media and those who control it are the 
real Enemy.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> No one understands us. They think they have us pegged, but really they don't get it. Sometimes I wonder if they ever will. Maybe when Ron is President.


hear here

----------


## Agorism

> Just saw this on twitter:
> Gov. Buddy Roemer
> @BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
> I think Ron Paul has the most substance. We don't agree on everything, but he's consistent. Has integrity. #iowadebate



At him or from him?

----------


## Epic

Ron absolutely crushed tonight.

The media seems to crack down harder.

ABC's postgame didn't even SAY HIS NAME.

----------


## KingNothing

GregGutfeld 
Is it just me, or did Ron Paul do great?

----------


## jclay2

> Just saw this on twitter:
> Gov. Buddy Roemer
> @BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
> I think Ron Paul has the most substance. We don't agree on everything, but he's consistent. Has integrity. #iowadebate


So he is going to support Newt?

----------


## RM918

> Just saw this on twitter:
> Gov. Buddy Roemer
> @BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
> I think Ron Paul has the most substance. We don't agree on everything, but he's consistent. Has integrity. #iowadebate


That's nice of Roemer and all, but he also called JOE LIEBERMAN a man of 'integrity'. It's pretty tough to take that as a compliment coming from him.

----------


## wgadget

Okay, so ABC News is liberal, right?

This explains why these media bots are hating on Ron Paul.  They must FEAR HIM LIKE THE PLAGUE.

----------


## KramerDSP

erikkain E.D. Kain 
Okay Ron Paul supporters. Check it: I like Ron Paul. I might even vote for him. So ease up and quit being so goddamn sensitive. Sheesh.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I guess the broad didn't realize that the question said a person on stage, Cain is not on stage.


It's because she would have had to say Dr. Paul and she didn't want to do that.  lol

----------


## wgadget

> GregGutfeld 
> Is it just me, or did Ron Paul do great?


Ron Paul did GREAT.

----------


## evadmurd

> Just saw this on twitter:
> Gov. Buddy Roemer
> @BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
> I think Ron Paul has the most substance. We don't agree on everything, but he's consistent. Has integrity. #iowadebate


RETWEETED on TWO accounts.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


I bet $10,000 that he won't have any success.

----------


## Standing Liberty

> Ron Paul did GREAT.


Ron Paul did Oustanding!

----------


## matt0611

I think everyone can agree that Ron did the best out of all his debates.
He's gotten so much better.

----------


## gmc1988

> Donna Brazille was talking to us - "Consistent Conservative" is code for "Ron Paul"


Without even mentioning him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron absolutely crushed tonight.
> 
> The media seems to crack down harder.
> 
> ABC's postgame didn't even SAY HIS NAME.


Nope and neither did my local FOX affiliate on the news after the debate.  They spent time talking about Gov. Perry though.  I have already called them.  heh

----------


## donnay

Newt got neutered tonight--hands down!

----------


## Epic

Greg Gutfeld says Ron Paul did great via twitter.

----------


## Simple

They did mention Ron Paul once, in a context of if Ron helps Romney against Newt. 

Where are the tubes??

----------


## AGRP

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


Unless Mittens wants Ron to bring up how he buys up his supporters, then it wouldn't be wise.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Without even mentioning him.


I noticed that.  I'm sure Paul & Co did too.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> erikkain E.D. Kain 
> Okay Ron Paul supporters. Check it: I like Ron Paul. I might even vote for him. So ease up and quit being so goddamn sensitive. Sheesh.


We are sensitive because this has been going on for years. Purposefully ignoring someone who is doing very well and truely cares about our country is very offensive. If this was a one time thing, it wouldn't be a big deal. But this has been going on for years. Absolutely STUPID! 

I'm very upset about these ABC fools.

----------


## green73

da tubez, da tubez

----------


## tempest

> Gingrich got so *SKEWERED* by Paul that everyone was laughing (I thought they needed to call 911) on his Fanny connection


That portion of the debate, that exchange between Paul and Gingrich ALONE should be put on Youtube and spammed cuz right now the media is literally blacking that out.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Mormons might want to know that Romney is not a good Mormon.  Perhaps they might want to try Huntsman?


Yeah, that would be better.  The Rothschild candidate.

----------


## PierzStyx

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	325232840
Transaction date/time: 	2011-12-10 22:13:57

Ante up ladies and gents!

----------


## kylejack

Romney and his people were praising Paul to try and make Newt lose Iowa. Be careful what you wish for, cowboy!

----------


## kill the banks

is there a rerun of debate?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

missed the whole debate.  didn't even know it was on.  =-0

need tubes!

----------


## parocks

> Just saw this on twitter:
> Gov. Buddy Roemer
> @BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer
> I think Ron Paul has the most substance. We don't agree on everything, but he's consistent. Has integrity. #iowadebate


It's pretty bs that Roemer isn't in the debates.  He has a solid resume Harvard, Harvard, Congress, Governor, founded a bank.  At least GJ got to be in at least one debate.

----------


## Johncjackson

> LOL ABC just said ROmney should keep going after the Ron Paul supporters to win.


If you are talking about the lady in white that I am watching on stream, that is not what she said. She said that Ron Paul IS doing well in Iowa and that Romney knows this and gave him a shoutout to hurt Newt. That is Romney loses Iowa it would help him if Ron Paul does better and Newt does not win by a large margin. FWIW this was my interpretation- not that Mitt is trying to get Ron paul supporters ( he knows he can't) but that helping Paul can hurt Newt in Iowa. Romney might not bounce back if he gets blown out by Newt. Strategically, if its close in the top 3 going into NH, Romney will have a better shot at keeping his NH lead/win. Ron polls pretty low in a lot of the next primaries and Newt is seen as the bigger threat, and probably the only guy that could blow people out if things keep going the way they have.

----------


## bluesc

> is there a rerun of debate?


I'll have a tube up at some point.

----------


## Perry

Ron Paul saved Newt Gingrich's ass!

----------


## squirekyle

Paul had his best performance tonight.  That's REALLY going to help with the debate being in Iowa.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> is there a rerun of debate?


I'm sure it will be on MoxNews on youtube soon, if not already.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Romney and his people were praising Paul to try and make Newt lose Iowa. Be careful what you wish for, cowboy!


Exactly.

----------


## kill the banks

thx

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Fox News just attacked Ron Paul hard. 
> 
> "How good is Ron Paul doing in Iowa... polls show him in a solid third... and how does he jump up there?" 
> 
> "I don't think he is doing even that well in Iowa..." 
> "Also, he has a cap of 10%"... 
> 
> End segment
> 
> "Wait, one more thing -- He's an isolationist"


We should try to tube some of these things they are saying.  It will make a wonderful YouTube after Paul wins Iowa.

----------


## Jtorsella

Guys,
This isn't about the general. It's about Iowa. Mitt wants Ron to win if he doesn't. Look at this:
http://twitter.com/#!/johnsberman
telling spin from Romney insider, "Ron Paul had a great night..." Wow #IowaDebate
Really interesting from an ABC guy.

----------


## bluesc

> Guys,
> This isn't about the general. It's about Iowa. Mitt wants Ron to win if he doesn't. Look at this:
> http://twitter.com/#!/johnsberman
> telling spin from Romney insider, "Ron Paul had a great night..." Wow #IowaDebate
> Really interesting from an ABC guy.


Stop pushing that meme. It's a way of downplaying Ron's victory.

----------


## milo10

> If you are talking about the lady in white that I am watching on stream, that is not what she said. She said that Ron Paul IS doing well in Iowa and that Romney knows this and gave him a shoutout to hurt Newt. That is Romney loses Iowa it would help him if Ron Paul does better and Newt does not win by a large margin. FWIW this was my interpretation- not that Mitt is trying to get Ron paul supporters ( he knows he can't) but that helping Paul can hurt Newt in Iowa. Romney might not bounce back if he gets blown out by Newt. Strategically, if its close in the top 3 going into NH, Romney will have a better shot at keeping his NH lead/win. Ron polls pretty low in a lot of the next primaries and Newt is seen as the bigger threat, and probably the only guy that could blow people out if things keep going the way they have.


That is how I saw it too.  They have the implicit assumption that Ron won't get anywhere overall, but he might deflate Newt a little.

Just let them keep thinking that....

----------


## parocks

> Yeah, that would be better.  The Rothschild candidate.


Right, well, Lady Rothschild.  Not arguing that Huntsman is better, just that he's below Romney.  We win in Iowa, if some of Gingrichs and Romneys support scatters to the other candidates.  6 candidates between 10-20 and Ron Paul above 20.

----------


## wgadget

TheAbbabond Clayton Abbey 
I love and respect @BarackObama, but for the sake of the #US, I believe I have to vote @RonPaul in 2012

----------


## kylejack

> Guys,
> This isn't about the general. It's about Iowa. Mitt wants Ron to win if he doesn't. Look at this:
> http://twitter.com/#!/johnsberman
> telling spin from Romney insider, "Ron Paul had a great night..." Wow #IowaDebate
> Really interesting from an ABC guy.


Nah, he wants Ron to take steam from Gingrich.

----------


## Jtorsella

> Stop pushing that meme. It's a way of downplaying Ron's victory.


Pushing that meme? I'm just reporting what I see. Seriously.

----------


## gmc1988

It seems like based on the media coverage tonight that the talking heads are trying to hurt Ron's momentum by once again making him look like a long shot, and by doing so hurt him in the eyes of the people who are on the fence, who are not committed to Ron, making them think they are wasting their vote. They HATE him, but can't outright say it, so they attempt to downplay his momentum. This is going to be very interesting!!!

----------


## Jtorsella

> Nah, he wants Ron to take steam from Gingrich.


Yeah thats what I meant.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...s-dec-10-2011/

Drake University Debate Highlights, Ron Paul.

----------


## LibertyEagle

To tell you the truth, I was kind of disappointed that Gingrich wasn't splayed out more than he was.  He was allowed to crawl out from under his record.  No one hit him with his support for the Brady gun control and conservatives HATE that.  He worked to establish the Dept. of Education and no one even mentioned it.  Also, the UN's No Child Left Behind.  Cap and Trade too.  I mean, this guy's voting record is horrible.  All of these things are red meat to conservatives and he should have been hung out to dry.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

When Dr. Paul beats Gingrich in Iowa, Romney comes in 3rd. The talk will immediately become about the death of Mitt's campaign.

----------


## wgadget

KaliZara Eruthinna 
@RonPaul's OPPONENTS gave him more coverage than ABC did! #RonPaul2012 #IowaDebate

----------


## ctiger2

> Gingrich got so *SKEWERED* by Paul that everyone was laughing (I thought they needed to call 911) on his Fanny connection and ABC _still_ had the balls to claim he stood out from the pack.


That was GREAT ! ! !  The entire place was laughing at Gingrich cause they ALL KNEW HE WAS LYING.

----------


## Johncjackson

> We are sensitive because this has been going on for years. Purposefully ignoring someone who is doing very well and truely cares about our country is very offensive. If this was a one time thing, it wouldn't be a big deal. But this has been going on for years. Absolutely STUPID! 
> 
> I'm very upset about these ABC fools.


Well, there is also the fact that whenever someone writes something positive about Ron Paul, they also get attacked. Or when the piece is neutral and not fawning all over him. Some supporters complain about no coverage and then complain about any coverage that is not a fluff piece or endorsement. This guy says he was complaining because he wrote a nice piece ( I did not read it, but knowing how some people here nitpick every single syllable looking for a slight, I could imagine it was positive for the most part and still got attacked) and then was attacked. I've seen it here myself many times- including articles by people who even voted for Ron Paul and/or have been positive about him for 4 or more years and everything they write is scrutinized looking for anything to bash. Maybe not all of it is a conspiracy ( some of it is for sure). People might get tired of being attacked for actually providing coverage.

----------


## gmc1988

> When Dr. Paul beats Gingrich in Iowa, Romney comes in 3rd. The talk will immediately become about the death of Mitt's campaign.


I doubt it. They don't want Romney to win, but he won't be dismissed so easily.

----------


## Steppenwolf6

I only expected with all my heart,in answer to that "serial hypocrisy" question,  a bit more of a list of the progressive position Gingrich took and even campaigned for:
Anti second amendment..campaigning for the Department of eucation with Al Sharpton..tarp!

Other than that,just what i already knew  :
He is THE BOSS.

Doctor Paul,my ony president.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Overall, the good doctor did very well tonight.  Several kick butt answers.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

abcnews.go.com

----------


## seawolf

I loved that Ron smiled tonight and was soooo relaxed.   He really is in Command right now!!!

Definitely his best debate performance of the campaign.

I hope someone posts a YouTube Video of all of the Ron Paul Supporters outside of the debate that Mitt Romney mentioned!!!

GREAT JOB RP GRASSROOTS!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Paul with 134 out of 180 votes

----------


## constitutionstory

> I'm watching on DVR so am behind. 
> 
> Ron Paul on the oath of office was the best answer I've ever heard in a debate.  I seriously rewound it 3 times.  I called my wife in to hear it.  I said, out loud to myself 'holy crap ron paul just won the presidency' (please be true, but that was how powerful that answer was).
> 
> Wow.
> Wow.
> I still have the rest of the debate to watch, but that was epic.


Mirror feelings, I've watched it again on youtube now!  This is seriously a turning point where his ideas came together with great rhetoric... the oath of marriage and the oath of office.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> To tell you the truth, I was kind of disappointed that Gingrich wasn't splayed out more than he was.  He was allowed to crawl out from under his record.  No one hit him with his support for the Brady gun control and conservatives HATE that.  He worked to establish the Dept. of Education and no one even mentioned it.  Also, the UN's No Child Left Behind.  Cap and Trade too.  I mean, this guy's voting record is horrible.  All of these things are red meat to conservatives and he should have been hung out to dry.


All in good time. There's still over 20 days until the caucus

----------


## kylejack

> No one hit him with his support for the Brady gun control and conservatives HATE that.


He voted No on Brady Bill.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Fox News just had people saying Paul has hit his ceiling at 10% and his effort in Iowa is actually very poor. 
> 
> THOSE $#@!ERS!


There's a reason they're stuck doing Saturday night graveyards on FNC, and Dr Paul is doing Meet The Press the day after the Iowa debate.

If you get the chance, ask whoever it was how the view is from the cheap seats.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Is there a poll for this debate? If so, everyone go there and vote!

----------


## PatriotOne

What happened at the end of the debate?  I fell asleep and dreamed Perry and Romney praise Paul

----------


## Steppenwolf6

Yes,no child left behind,cap n'trade,anti second amendment legislation,campaigning for education departement with al sharpton..on and on. and on
Gingrich:
more progressive and flip flopper than Romney.

But the doctor is not good at the dirty attaccking work ,he is no Bachmann.

He needs a lot of help from us on that!

----------


## cindy25

Romney can lose Iowa and fight another day in NH; Newt has to win to survive

----------


## gjdavis60

I think ABC just reset the poll.  We were crushing with over 4000 votes, now it's back to < 700.  abcnews.go.com.

----------


## WarNoMore

> I think ABC just reset the poll.  We were crushing with over 4000 votes, now it's back to < 700.  abcnews.go.com.


Someone get a screen shot if they still have the page open from before this supposed reset.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I think ABC just reset the poll.  We were crushing with over 4000 votes, now it's back to < 700.  abcnews.go.com.


Shows 1495 votes with 1210 of them for Paul.

----------


## Bruno

No one but Paul!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I think ABC just reset the poll.  We were crushing with over 4000 votes, now it's back to < 700.  abcnews.go.com.


lol wow haha I love it that the media is willing to go surreal to maintain the fantasy.  That's when the cognitive dissonance gets really heavy and people wake up.  Expect a lot of Alices to come through the looking glass in the next week.

----------


## Steppenwolf6

People have already heard about the Freddie Mac thing or the Tiffany.. or the divorces.
But they either attribute that to the left over attacking him "because he is conservative" OR have already forgiven him for those things.

Problem is:
They actually don't know him,believe me!
they think he actually is "generally a conservative",they just really.. DON'T KNOW.

MOST PEOPLE DON'T FOLLOW.

...they just don't know,"politics its'..too many words" to them..plain and simple

We need to expose in detail what a total progressive,socialist ,statist fraud  he has been throughout all his career in details understandable by anybody.

----------


## ronpaulitician

I feel stupid. I can't find the abc poll.

----------


## ctiger2

> lol wow haha I love it that the media is willing to go surreal to maintain the fantasy.  That's when the cognitive dissonance gets really heavy and people wake up.  Expect a lot of Alices to come through the looking glass in the next week.


It's pretty amazing isn't it? There is such a huge disconnect between reality and the media. The media are doing their damdest to remain important... lol!

----------


## ghengis86

> No one but Paul!


this.  anyone else, Obama wipes the floor with their lifeless carcass.  Paul is the only one who will beat Obama in 2012.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I feel stupid. I can't find the abc poll.


About half way down the page in the center.

Click on MAP IT to get an interesting view.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

Tube of RP highlights?

I have no desire to even see the other candidates, there is only one for me....

----------


## affa

"But that's all government is, is force!" 

Ron Paul, will you marry me? Seriously.  My wife won't mind.   I love you.  I love you. I love you.

Nuclear Truth Bomb

----------


## green73



----------


## Neomatrix

> Someone else to have an affair with?


He did it when Ron was hitting with the sledge hammer, and again when the martial issue came up.

----------


## ctiger2

> Tube of RP highlights?
> 
> I have no desire to even see the other candidates, there is only one for me....


http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...s-dec-10-2011/

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> "All government is is force!" 
> 
> Ron Paul, will you marry me? Seriously.  My wife won't mind.   I love you.  I love you. I love you.
> 
> Nuclear Truth Bomb


Yeah, man, this debate was a MONSTROUS performance. Just unbelievable. Took what he did at the Huckabee forum and cleaned up his speech patterns.

----------


## Diashi

MOX NEWS is having a hard time posting the videos. He's getting hit by trolls claiming copyright violations.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> MOX NEWS is having a hard time posting the videos. He's getting hit by trolls claiming copyright violations.


Geez, you're not kidding...

http://www.youtube.com/user/MOXNEWSd0tC0M

----------


## bluesc

> MOX NEWS is having a hard time posting the videos. He's getting hit by trolls claiming copyright violations.


The whole thing is 70% uploaded on my account. Depending on how gay youtube wants to be when processing the video, it should be up very soon.

----------


## Birdlady

> I feel stupid. I can't find the abc poll.


If you have flashblock that may be why. The poll was being blocked out by that addon for me.

----------


## toast

You can practically hear the old bones of the dinosaur media starting to fracture as the beast attempts to declare what it deems to be the OFFICIAL story of what went down at the debate, and of what's going down in Iowa.  Ignorant of its own impending demise.

----------


## KingNothing

JoyVBehar Joy Behar 
I'm loving Ron Paul. He know they're all idiots

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Fox News just said that Ron Paul is 4th or below in IOWA!
> 
> This is getting ridiculous...


THEY(MSM) ARE GOING FULL OUT TO BAN anything about RON... It shows you that it's not the left or right, it's the corruption of crony insiders, propaganda, and money masters that control Washington DC, the political system, and America . They don't want the sheeple to realize what the game is about.


TIME TO ATTACK THEM FULL ON!

----------


## lx43

Where can I listen to the entire debate?

----------


## ryanmkeisling

Thanks +rep.

----------


## Sweman

> Tube of RP highlights?
> 
> I have no desire to even see the other candidates, there is only one for me....


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...aul-HIGHLIGHTS

----------


## Antwan15

> Donna Brazille was talking to us - "Consistent Conservative" is code for "Ron Paul"


This is crazy, I recorded this and just now got on to the forums...you know, cause RP just hit a bottom of the nineth home run in this debate. Anyways I saw this go down about 4 min into the post "coverage". I thought it was nuts someone else commented on this...check this out youself... she says "consistant conservative" and mentions bachman, the ro..rick santorum...almost as if she was told not to mention RP...it's kind of subtle, but it speaks alot.

----------


## kill the banks

wow seriously that ending by Ron was a game changer ... brilliant

----------


## Sweman

BTW the loser tonight was "Pharmacy" Diane. Overall the worst moderator so far.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Gingrich's "I gave them strategic advice... private sector.... hahahaha" will make good attack fodder.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Top Line: Meet the ABC Political Controllers  


Amy Walter

 
                                       Rick Klein                      

 
                                       Jonathan Karl

----------


## freejack

> BTW the loser tonight was "Pharmacy" Diane. Overall the worst moderator so far.


I'd say the entire panel at the CBS debate was the worst.

----------


## seyferjm

He did outstanding tonight! Just the performance he needed to have!

----------


## KingNothing

> You can practically hear the old bones of the dinosaur media starting to fracture as the beast attempts to declare what it deems to be the OFFICIAL story of what went down at the debate, and of what's going down in Iowa.  Ignorant of its own impending demise.


That they report to us what we just witnessed with our own eyes, analyze it, and tell us what to think about AN EVENT WE JUST WATCHED is absurd in and of itself.

----------


## messana

I'm so glad that Ron Paul didn't downplay the Serial Hypocrisy question like he did with Wolf Blitzer.

----------


## InTradePro

> I'm so glad that Ron Paul didn't downplay the Serial Hypocrisy question like he did with Wolf Blitzer.


Agreed. Ron is getting used to talking about it, before he was uncomfortable about it, but was clear in this debate.

----------


## bluesc



----------


## osan

Ron did very well - Far better than any of the others, that is for certain.

It was great that Rick and Mittens gave props to Ron.  I was floored by that, to be frank.

Ron's closing was strong - government is force.  Love it.

It was very pleasing to watch Newt and Mittens go at it.  More pleasing to hear Newt get booed.

I think Ron gained and Newt Romney lost ground.  Perry is a has-been as are Bachmann and Santorum.  Bachmann has a VERY self-defeating habit of trying to invent new memes; an indicator that she really has nothing of substance to offer.  A month ago it was "Moms, moms, moms, moms..." until you wanted to put a load of 00 buck through the TV.  Tonight it was "Newt Romney, Newt Romney..."  I was hoping Sawyer would step up and slap her a couple of times to shut her up.  She's going nowhere - nothing but window dressing at this point.  Thank heaven.

I will add that the moderators are dicks.  They state rules and promptly abandon them.  I am thinking, however, that this may work to Ron's favor as the circus quality of all this becomes ever more embarrassingly apparent to even the least intellectually adept.  The only one other than Ron who maintained a reasonable decorum was Santorum and he is pig vomit so I don't think he represents even a remote threat.  Everyone else save Ron engaged in attacking the others.  They are graceless, ungentlemanly and I think more people are wising up to how scummy this is and how it speaks to character.

It was a riot to watch Ron laughing in-frame and the cameras scrambling to get him off screen.  Mittens and Newt were just klowns tonight.  Thank heaven.

----------


## maxoutco

IT'S ON NOW!!  Media is starting to fight us. We did really well tonight. There was lots of screaming in phone calls from upper mgmt tonight.  Now it's damage control.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## rfbz

Thank you bluesc

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Imagine my shock as I watched Newt Gingrich defend his idea of turnin' them 'lil freeloaders in Grade 6 and below into good all-American patriotic taxpayers.

For a moment, all was well.  

My brain came to a screeching halt, and just before I spat Coca-Cola all over my monitor, I'll always remember thinking what I feared would be my last thought:

"Is this what it feels like to die laughing?"

Who wouldn't support Ron Paul after this debate?  I don't know how much of this I need to watch.  It's like watching Godzilla munch Tokyo - those buildings are huge, but they don't stand a chance.  I almost pity Newt, Mitt, and the gang.  I mean, you have ANDERSONANDERSONANDERSON over there, she's still here...despite the fact that she was never all all there.

What a night!  Good job, Ron Paul Campaign.

----------


## Akus

is there a full debate layout?

please?

----------


## Akus

nvm

----------


## ChiefJustice

I really appreciated seeing Perry credit Paul for sparking his interest in the Fed! As far as Santorum goes...hes a pain in the ass on foreign and social policy. But I do think he is the best of the rest in terms of fiscal policy though he doesn't talk too much about it. And hes a nice attack dog. But hes still frothy to me.

----------


## Gravik

Hehe Ron Paul got the only applause during the into of the candidates

----------


## BUSHLIED

Despite the Newt Romney show, which was completely expected because of the media coverage leading up the debate, Ron really did well. In fact, I give Ron an A+ on this one. This is coming from a forum member that is highly critical of the campaign and Paul up to this point. We all should be proud of our candidate for his performance tonight. We all knew that the media wasn't going to help Paul in the time department but boy, when Ron get his time, he literally stole the show...cheers, Romney and Perry giving kudos to Paul etc...Gingrich while being a very, very savvy debater...dodged and weaved very well, he still took punches from every single candidate besides Santorum, who has obviously, decided to do a Huckabee hedge to score points with the establishment and Newt, banking on Newt winning the nomination..anyway...let me say it again, Ron made me proud tonight, he won the moral high ground, hammered his issues home, and managed to not give the media anything to attack him on like the first few debates...he hit Newt, and no one else hit him...he stood out and sounded very competent. All the talk that he could have done better is legit BUT again, he could have only gone from a A+ to an A++...he did well enough and I can tell everyone respected him in that audience tonight...people are going to have second thoughts about NOT supporting Paul, Paul if anything has probably pulled fence sitters on his side by his performance. let's all be grateful that Paul pulled through and deliver and very entertaining and stunning performance for the grassroots...two more debate to come and Ron is only going to get better....

----------


## Eric21ND

> Is Newt married to a wax figurine?


Her hair looks like its made out of playdoh.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Damn, if fake enthusiasm counted I think Mitt would win. He gets so dramatic over every little thing, he should be a TV pitch man.


Ironically that's what the C-SPAN republican focus group said too

----------


## Eric21ND

> He is just letting us all bask in his intelligence.


Newt is such a morally bankrupt human being, can't stand this guy.  If he's the nominee I'd be tempted to vote for Obama out of spite.  In reality I'd write in Ron Paul, but Newt is just terrible and I don't want him anywhere near the nuclear codes.

----------


## Eric21ND

> MOX NEWS is having a hard time posting the videos. He's getting hit by trolls claiming copyright violations.


Why doesn't MOX NEWS set up a separate website like Ron Paul Flix?

----------


## Revolution9

> Imagine my shock as I watched Newt Gingrich defend his idea of turnin' them 'lil freeloaders in Grade 6 and below into good all-American patriotic taxpayers.
> 
> For a moment, all was well.  
> 
> My brain came to a screeching halt, and just before I spat Coca-Cola all over my monitor, I'll always remember thinking what I feared would be my last thought:
> 
> "Is this what it feels like to die laughing?"
> 
> Who wouldn't support Ron Paul after this debate?  I don't know how much of this I need to watch.  It's like watching Godzilla munch Tokyo - those buildings are huge, but they don't stand a chance.  I almost pity Newt, Mitt, and the gang.  I mean, you have ANDERSONANDERSONANDERSON over there, she's still here...despite the fact that she was never all all there.
> ...


 I worked at neighborhood jobs since I was five..mowing lawns, sweeping the gas station parking lot, collecting and returning pop bottles, delivering newspapers. I think it is fine for a kid to get his spending money from working. What is not right is turning them into a taxpayer. No paying by cheque. Cash on the barrelhead when the job is done. This prohibits outfits like McDouches from replacing their workforce with kids as they will never pay cash on the barrelhead but allows local mom and pop businesses, like the local produce stand or Joe the neighborhood mechanic to apprentice the kids.

Rev9

----------


## rprprs

> That they report to us what we just witnessed with our own eyes, analyze it, and tell us what to think about AN EVENT WE JUST WATCHED is absurd in and of itself.


^ this
Just came back to this thread to see what was posted since I hit the sack last nite.  The above is spot on.

----------


## Danemicus

> michaelpfalcone Michael Falcone
> It's official: the @ABC News GOP debate was the most watched of the presidential campaign: 7.57 million viewers


^ Great to know that a large audience got to see Ron Paul shine!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> People should recall that it was the first ABC debate in 2007 that set off the big rounds of calls of censorship.  They keep deleting the comments and poll results from their website.  They sparked it...


That was the event that opened my eyes. Saw an article on DIGG about ABC censoring.... which in America could never be true. I thine read, learned, cried, and vowed to save America.

----------


## kylejack

Heard a couple factoids on Twitter, Tapper said that this was the most-watched debate of the season. Always more viewers available for a broadcast channel.

Second, PPP did a poll and 50% of likely caucus goers in Iowa were watching the debate last night.

----------


## jclay2

> Newt is such a morally bankrupt human being, can't stand this guy.  If he's the nominee I'd be tempted to vote for Obama out of spite.  In reality I'd write in Ron Paul, but Newt is just terrible and I don't want him anywhere near the nuclear codes.


Newt Morally Bankrupt? Didn't you know, taking lobbying money from Fannie/Freddie is "Free Market Capitalism" in his words from the debate last night.

----------


## Eric21ND

> ^ Great to know that a large audience got to see Ron Paul shine!


It was replayed on C-SPAN as well this afternoon.

----------


## Polskash

> Heard a couple factoids on Twitter, Tapper said that this was the most-watched debate of the season. Always more viewers available for a broadcast channel.
> 
> Second, PPP did a poll and 50% of likely caucus goers in Iowa were watching the debate last night.


That's great news.

----------


## Gravik

Gawd damnit...There was an article in my local state newspaper about Gingrich getting attacked...and guess what? They didn't mention ONCE about Ron Pul attacking Gingrich on taking money from Freddie Mac.

At least they mentioned Paul attacking Gingrich about the whole Palestinian thing.

----------

